# Nutrición Máxima.: Pilar Rahola llorando de qué Barcelona se ha ido al guano....



## César Borgia (31 Ene 2022)

Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ene 2022)

entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..


----------



## Ajoporro (31 Ene 2022)

Me la suda ... adeu ..


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

El Karma


----------



## chortinator (31 Ene 2022)

Que se joda esta puta...... ella apoya todo esto. que se joda me nutre, ahora solo falta que la atraquen y ostien un grupo de menas para la nutricion maxima


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

Me nutre... recien habia comido... ya tiro hasta la hora de la cena.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..



Esta subtitulado.


----------



## Archibald (31 Ene 2022)

A ver si se MUERE de una vez esta PUTA.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Ene 2022)

JOJOJOJOOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO









*
JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO*


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2022)

me nutriria si le entrase una repentinitis.......


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

klon dijo:


> me nutriria si le entrase una repentinitis.......



que se joda y vea lo que ha apoyado...
ojala viva muchos años ... rodeada de menas....
y que la toque llevar burka.


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Esta subtitulado.



no me ha dao tiempo ni a mirarlo, gracias..


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Ene 2022)

Se le olvidó decir que la culpa es de Franco.


----------



## alexforum (31 Ene 2022)

Hoy no tomo postre


----------



## DonCrisis (31 Ene 2022)

Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!

Qué cosas.


----------



## Oteador (31 Ene 2022)

A mamarla, hija de puta, a mamarla


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!
> 
> Qué cosas.



Feixista!


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Y se da cuenta ahora????


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Colau jiji jaja

Pues toma


----------



## Orgelmeister (31 Ene 2022)

Ale, las chuletas de vuelta al congelador....

Está vieja la cabrona moderna. Ale a seguir abortando blanquitos y subvencionando moritos.

Bon día.

Y no olviden apedrear niños españoles, que es lo que le da calidac a una sociedac.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y se da cuenta ahora????



Se habran hecho un lio con la transferencia de este mes.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (31 Ene 2022)

Al menos ha quedado claro que sin el respaldo de todos los españoles Cataluña no vale ni la mierda que caga. Valientes hijos de puta altaneros racistas supremacistas independentistas de mierda, qué coño se habían creído?

Bien merecido.

Sin el apoyo de todos los españoles Cataluña es la nada. Que les entre en la cabeza.


----------



## Despotricador (31 Ene 2022)

Una pena que no vaya ella también.


----------



## jota1971 (31 Ene 2022)

No os Fieis de las gentes con intereses como la Rahola, No ENTENDEREIS NADA, muchos vecinos de Barcelona no piensan igual y les Suda la polla la Internacionalización y demás chorradas.....Bajar a la Calle sin Coches, sin Olores sin ruidos.....¿ Eso cuanto vale Rahola ? ¿ Donde vives Tu ?


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ene 2022)

Qué asco me da esa arpía...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Ene 2022)

No queriais comunismo?
Tomad taza y media.


----------



## aretai (31 Ene 2022)

¿Qué le pasa al diccionario indepe? No veo la palabra autocrítica por ningún lado


----------



## zirick (31 Ene 2022)

Barcelona en particular y Cataluña en general.
Han votado a unos supuestos fanáticos independentistas que su prioridad es trincar como Pujol pero no les sale y su frustración la enfocan jodiendo al ciudadano que no es de su cuerda.
Pues adiós empresas, adiós turismo y adiós economía. Hola inmigrantes, hola delincuencia, miseria. Otros lo están aprovechando.
Nutrición


----------



## Abrojo (31 Ene 2022)

El tema es que Colau no es indepe de primeras, sino roja antisistema


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (31 Ene 2022)

La Somalia del Mediterraneo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ene 2022)

Almuerzo patrocinado por la Guharrola.


----------



## PACOJONES (31 Ene 2022)

Yo independentista no soy pero tampoco me gusta que me estén dando por el culo y ninguneando desde el gobierno central ni a mi ni a mi comunidad, como históricamente se ha hecho, y es que señores, si quieres algo la tienes que liar y si es con sangre mejor , sino no se consigue nada


----------



## El Lonchafinista (31 Ene 2022)

*ARTICULO 1.1 DE BURBUJA.INFO*

*TIEMPOS DE ROJOS, HAMBRE, PARO Y PIOJOS.*


----------



## loquesubebaja (31 Ene 2022)

Demaisado bueno para ser cierto.
esta gente son muy pero que muy sucknormales.
O cínicos.
O las dos cosas.

en todo caso hoy no meriendo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (31 Ene 2022)

Bah, lo único que propone Rahola es que manden ELLOS. Quitar a la Colau para poner un indepe.
Su programa es el mismo, independentismo, victimismo, atraco económico, inmigración a saco, imposición del catalán...
No os sintáis nutridos con esto que es un simple 'quítate tú para ponerme yo'.


----------



## Limón (31 Ene 2022)

No se trata de un error, es precisamente lo que muchisimos hijos de puta han votado.
Oclocracia en estado puro


----------



## Tagghino (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## ELVR (31 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El tema es que Colau no es indepe de primeras, sino roja antisistema



Colau es indepe. Su electorado no.


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 Ene 2022)

No entiendo por que esta triste, si se ha parado a la ultraderecha.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Ene 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Colau es indepe. Su electorado no.



si pero no va de eso y hace lo que su electorado les pide que es podemiguarrizar


----------



## Triyuga (31 Ene 2022)

Mira Pilar guapa, si compras mierda, tienes Mierda...


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Ene 2022)

Pues normal, Rahola no es del partido de Colau, es más, se supone que Colau ni siquiera es del bloque indepe, así que normal que le dé cera.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

pero si hay muchisima diversidad en WARCELONA !!
de que se queja la vieja subnormal esa ?


----------



## Yomimo (31 Ene 2022)

Qué tipeja más repugnante la hijadepvta esta.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo independentista no soy pero tampoco me gusta que me estén dando por el culo y ninguneando desde el gobierno central ni a mi ni a mi comunidad, como históricamente se ha hecho, y es que señores, si quieres algo la tienes que liar y si es con sangre mejor , sino no se consigue nada



cacaluña ninguneada ?  

desde luego un buen ninguneo futuro se lo merece
para purgar un poco todo el mal que habita alli.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Ene 2022)

Por qué se burla de Colau ? ... la está remedando como si fuera _sucnormal _? 
Es inadmisible ... o no


----------



## Santiago4 (31 Ene 2022)

*Sangría millonaria en la Barcelona de Colau: los cinco importantes proyectos que ha perdido*

*Desde que llegó a la alcaldía, han volado de la ciudad grandes inversiones: la EMA, hoteles de lujo o el aeropuerto








Sangría millonaria en la Barcelona de Colau: los cinco importantes proyectos que ha perdido


Desde que llegó a la alcaldía, han volado de la ciudad grandes inversiones: la EMA, hoteles de lujo o el aeropuerto




www.larazon.es




**«El secesionismo es un instrumento de Rusia para desestabilizar España y la UE»*
*La Eurocámara se dispone a investigar «en profundidad» las injerencias rusas en el 'procés' catalán*








«El secesionismo es un instrumento de Rusia para desestabilizar España y la UE»


La Eurocámara se dispone a investigar «en profundidad» las injerencias rusas en el 'procés' catalán



www.abc.es









*Tema mítico* : - Barcelona, desbordada por los okupas, pide "instrumentos legales" para combatirlos


Barcelona, desbordada por los okupas, pide "instrumentos legales" para combatirlos El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona lanza un grito de auxilio para combatir las okupaciones en la ciudad. Barcelona, paraíso okupa Cataluña es la comunidad autónoma con mayor número de demandas por okupaciones...




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - NUTRITIVO artículo de El Confidencial: “Barcelona se pudre junto el mar”, la infecta leprosería de moronegros y okupas”


Los progres de El Confidencial se lamentan de la degradación de Warralona. Barcelona, en tierra de nadie Ya hasta panfletos de extrema izquierda como El Confidencial hablan abiertamente que Warralona se ha convertido en una leprosería inmunda de negros, moros, separatas, perroflautas y demás...




www.burbuja.info









"CATALUÑA MERCADO NEGRO..."


MERCADO NEGRO Catalunya se erige en huerta europea del gran negocio de la marihuana Narcotorres: los traficantes ocupan casas de urbanizaciones para cultivos 'indoor' de marihuana Marihuana 'made in Catalonia' Detenidas 5 personas por 6 plantaciones marihuana con más de 15.000 plantas...




www.burbuja.info









Sociedad: - Francia y Suiza advierten de la inseguridad de Barcelona a los turistas


Francia y Suiza advierten de la inseguridad de Barcelona a los turistas La falta de seguridad en Barcelona provoca que los dos países hagan una mención especial a la capital catalana como punto caliente de delincuencia en España...




www.burbuja.info









*Tema mítico* : - Barcelona NO GO ZONE - Hilo oficial


Urgente: - Tremenda paliza con robo a 4 turistas(rotura de pierna incluida)de 12 moros con porras extensibles Unos carteristas roban y apalean a cuatro turistas en la Barceloneta Unos carteristas roban y apalean a cuatro turistas en la Barceloneta Barcelona ha vuelto a sumar una noche con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Asurbanipal (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## poppom (31 Ene 2022)

me acabas ahorrar los 12€ del menú


----------



## Santiago4 (31 Ene 2022)

*Debate sobre la decadencia de Barcelona*

*Gerard Piqué siente "envidia" de Madrid








Gerard Piqué loa a Madrid y enciende las redes sociales


Gerard Piqué admite el "nivel" de #Madrid frente a Barcelona y azuza el debate en las redes sociales




www.google.com













Barcelona, en tierra de nadie


El Confidencial les propone un viaje en taxi a través de las contradicciones de una ciudad cuya decadencia, discutida por algunos, aunque avalada por las cifras, podría ser el indicio de la ruina que se aproxima o de un renacimiento




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Orooo (31 Ene 2022)

Am nutrai


----------



## Furillo (31 Ene 2022)

Nunca os fiéis de las lágrimas de un masón.


----------



## tracrium (31 Ene 2022)

¿Qué pasa? ¿No le gusta la damucracia? Es lo que los barcelosneses y catalanes quieren. Cap prublema.


----------



## charofilia (31 Ene 2022)

UN DESASTRA
a cagar charo catalana de mierda


----------



## Santiago4 (31 Ene 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *Debate sobre la decadencia de Barcelona*
> 
> *Gerard Piqué siente "envidia" de Madrid
> 
> ...



*Independentistas queman contenedores en Barcelona por aniversario del 1-O








Independentistas queman contenedores en Barcelona por aniversario del 1-O


Manifestantes independentistas convocados por los CDR han quemado contenedores y provocado disturbios en Barcelona por la celebración del 1 de Octubre




www.google.com




*


----------



## Louis Renault (31 Ene 2022)

Con esto y un bizcocho, ya no como hasta mañana a las 8.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ene 2022)

Y eso que ella vive en una urbanización con seguridad privada. Llega a vivir en el centro y podria llorar con razón.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (31 Ene 2022)

una que salta del barco despues de hundirlo

ANDA A TOMAR POR CULO Y A FREGAR


----------



## sirpask (31 Ene 2022)

"No se ha ido al guano"..., Como odio el pronombre reflexivo "se" en el castellano. Deberian prohibirlo.

Las cosas no suceden solas, alguien con nombres y apellidos las ha provocado.


----------



## Charlie_69 (31 Ene 2022)

Que empacho


En verda me da pena, ver gente siendo manipulada tan facilmente, por potencias extranjeras para dividir España, y una region de España convertida en un solar, porque de la ruina se podria salir, pero a ver como te quitas los moros de encima, se me ocurren cositas que se hacen en israel, pero lo que le permiten a israel no creo que nos lo permitan a nosotros


----------



## derepen (31 Ene 2022)

Iba a comprar la merienda pero creo que hasta el viernes no vuelvo a comer.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (31 Ene 2022)

En este video se topa con la horma de su zapato y de paso queda bien retratada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## LordEntrophy (31 Ene 2022)

"Paraula de Rahola", el nombre del canal, madre mía qué compleixos tiene la gente esta.

Por lo demás, están comenzando a cosechar la cizaña que sembraron con tanto afán en una de las mejores ciudades donde se podía obtener abundante mies con prácticamente no hacer nada desde el 92. Y lo que les queda.

Lo siento por BCN, no deja de ser la segunda ciudad de España, y es una pen que haya pedido la pujanza de antaño por obra y méritos de toda esta tropa y la masa aborregada.

A disfrutar lo votado y adoctrinado.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Ene 2022)

Cuando hable en español veré a ver qué dice, los subtitulos para la puta madre del topo.


----------



## ingeniata (31 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!
> 
> Qué cosas.



Son cosas que saberse no se podían


----------



## MOCHIL0 (31 Ene 2022)

Ni puto caso, ésta vive de la miseria de Cataluña, por eso están ahí. Hace su papel de mierda y a seguir tongando al personal.


----------



## Agilipollado (31 Ene 2022)

Es lo que quieren los barceloneses, y por lo que se ve en las encuestas, siguen queriendolo.


----------



## Covaleda (31 Ene 2022)

Querían ser Dinamarca y no van a llegar ni a Kosovo.


----------



## maxhc (31 Ene 2022)

El run, run, ya tu sabeh amego






Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (31 Ene 2022)

No se podía de zabé.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

La culpa es de Colau Franco


----------



## Dmtry (31 Ene 2022)

Joder, que acabo de comer...


----------



## ShellShock (31 Ene 2022)

"Nutrisió". Sólo están disfrutando "lo votat".

Me alegro de que tengan lo que pedían.



DonCrisis dijo:


> Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!
> 
> Qué cosas.



Esta en concreto es una indepe "de pasta" rajando de los indepes guarros de Colacau. No es que esté reconociendo que el independentismo es malo, es que está echando la culpa al independentismo "progre". En fin, que evidentemente el problema está en ambas cosas, los putos indepes y los putos rojos. Pero dejemos, dejemos que el enemigo siga equivocado y hundiéndose cada vez más en la mierda. Con suerte se ahogan y nos dejan en paz para siempre.

Los catalanes de bien deberían considerar venir a zonas más decentes donde les recibiremos con los brazos abiertos. Aquí en Madrid cualquiera con ganas de prosperar y ser civilizado es bienvenido.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (31 Ene 2022)

Pero tienen multicuturalidad, de que se queja esta puta?


----------



## César Borgia (31 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver el vídeo completo en you tube  , Duelo de Charos en Ok Corral .


----------



## Corruptos (31 Ene 2022)

joder la apesebrada se lleva 6000 al mes de tv3 y demas mierdas

no ha trabajado en su vida... y ahora sale quejandose de lo votado..

que mame y siga mamando


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (31 Ene 2022)

¿No quería agenda 2030? Pues que tome dos tazas.


----------



## dragon33 (31 Ene 2022)

Ada Colau, la mejor Alcalde de Madrid.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ene 2022)

*Pa Madri.*


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (31 Ene 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Que empacho
> 
> 
> En verda me da pena, ver gente siendo manipulada tan facilmente, por potencias extranjeras para dividir España, y una region de España convertida en un solar, porque de la ruina se podria salir, pero a ver como te quitas los moros de encima, se me ocurren cositas que se hacen en israel, pero lo que le permiten a israel no creo que nos lo permitan a nosotros



Israel es lo que quería esta mujer. Israel es lo que obtuvo.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Turist go home,MENAS apuñaladores wellcome. 
Ahora a disfrutar de lo Africanizado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (31 Ene 2022)

No es solo la Colacau la culpable , también el independentismo que ella representa ha llevado a las empresas huir de Barcelona, se están fusilando entre ellos como en la guerra civil, no hay que correr mucho para ver un ejemplo de la idiotez en que se ha convertido todo en Cataluña, para muestra este simple tuit, ponen un barril como mesa en un bar y como no está rotulado en catalán "la empresa no es de casa".........


----------



## Biluao (31 Ene 2022)

Yo, tengo la teoría que la Colau y ésta, son la misma persona. ¿Alguien las ha visto juntas alguna vez para poder descartarlo definitivamente?...


----------



## la_trotona (31 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo independentista no soy pero tampoco me gusta que me estén dando por el culo y ninguneando desde el gobierno central ni a mi ni a mi comunidad, como históricamente se ha hecho, y es que señores, si quieres algo la tienes que liar y si es con sangre mejor , sino no se consigue nada



Pero si Franco os tenía en palmitas. ¿Qué ninguneo vamos a ver? Os montaís unas historias en la cabeza que no es normal.


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ene 2022)

Esa mujer necesita una polla en la boca, culo y vagina a la vez.


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> "Nutrisió". Sólo están disfrutando "lo votat".
> 
> Me alegro de que tengan lo que pedían.
> 
> ...



venía a decir eso.


Aunque el problema evidente es que para alcanzar una masa critica tractoriana el nacionalismo burgues catalán ha tenido que fusionarse con el rojerío... la apuesta del independentismo en sí no es baladí y va a seguir trayendo pobreza, miseria y enfrentamiento.

Los nancis vascos han sido ligeramente mas listos y estos últimos años se han puesto de perfil, no sea que se les empiece a escapar dinero...


----------



## Okiali (31 Ene 2022)

Menos putas quejas que gran parte de lo que pasa en barcelona y en cataluña es por su puta culpa.
Puta asquerosa, que asco que me da la tipa esta


----------



## CoLeXuS (31 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!
> 
> Qué cosas.



no es por el independentismo, pues Barcelona es la única de las 4 provincias que no es indepe por mayoría justamente... es por la cantidad de púrria que hemos importado de marruecos, argelia y demás junto con unas políticas verdes nefastas combinadas con una girada de cabeza indigna a los hurtos, robos y violencia en las calles. 

Barcelona, llena de policías que están pendientes de que no lleves un coche categorizado con ''D'' mientras los menas se ponen a robar bolsos delante de sus narices. Es todo un despropósito; tenemos unos policías que pagamos todos que solo hacen que putearnos cada vez con más cosas y que además no protegen realmente al ciudadano de a pie. Es vergonzoso todo lo que está pasando, menos mal que algunos empiezan a ver la luz


----------



## John Connor (31 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Esa mujer necesita una polla en la boca, culo y vagina a la vez.



Conmigo que no cuente...


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (31 Ene 2022)

Ya es ""oficial""


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (31 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Quien iba a decir que el independentismo espanta inversión destrozando la economía de la región independentista!
> 
> Qué cosas.


----------



## Verita Serum (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..



Exactamente igual que yo.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Dice: "No osaria nunca (refiriendose a la Cola Cau ) compararla con los alcades franquistas", vamos a ver inutil ¿conque alcaldes franquistas la compararias, con los de los ocho apellidos catalanes ? Como sea eso, mejor te piras del paisito.


----------



## Esse est deus (31 Ene 2022)

Y después del video unas tijeritas entre las dos y a seguir riéndose de la turba, como que están enfrentadas.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Ene 2022)

Que negocio judío ha perdido su marido? porque supongo que será de lo que se queja.


----------



## Malvender (31 Ene 2022)

La ruina económica y moral de Barcelona es el postre en su día prometido por los independentistas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

Y España ganando Eurovision


----------



## Cipoton (31 Ene 2022)

perdemos diversidad dice la desgraciada


----------



## Shudra (31 Ene 2022)

Ojalá les dieran la independencia a todos los que la pidan y los madrileños no quedemos solos. Y no emigréis, ¿eh? que no queremos nazis en Madrid.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

le manda huevos, la región junto las Vascongadas con diferencia más privilegiada a costa de las demás... y todavía les consiguen hacer creer que son ninguneados

de frenopático



PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo independentista no soy pero tampoco me gusta que me estén dando por el culo y ninguneando desde el gobierno central ni a mi ni a mi comunidad, como históricamente se ha hecho, y es que señores, si quieres algo la tienes que liar y si es con sangre mejor , sino no se consigue nada


----------



## Radio Bufarull (31 Ene 2022)

Mira que no aoy fan de colau, pero vamos no se lo cree nadie que es launica culpable de la situacion de barcelona, el tema indepe ha hecho mucho daño a la ciudad y a cataluña.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Radio Bufarull dijo:


> Mira que no aoy fan de colau, pero vamos no se lo cree nadie que es launica culpable de la situacion de barcelona, el tema indepe ha hecho mucho daño a la ciudad y a cataluña.



la gente mejor preparada de España en otros tiempos se planteaba irse a Barcelona, hoy ya solo se plantea irse a Madrid o emigrar

cómo no se va a deteriorar Barcelona, si promociona su propia decadencia, cuando era la ciudad más avanzada del país... no ha hecho otra cosa que perder gas, casualmente desde que al nacionalismo se le dio entrada en las administraciones


----------



## Ricohombre (31 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón en lo que dice menos en una cosa, eso de que "_perdem diversitat_" en Barcelona siguen ganando diversidad -diversidad de cosas malas-, esa es una de las causas de su decadencia. La otra es el procés.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Ene 2022)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> En este video se topa con la horma de su zapato y de paso queda bien retratada.



Pues tiene razón. Históricamente, el Valle de Arán es aragonés. De ahí lo de "Arán".


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Es Damucratic, es lo que los Barceloneses han querido en Barcelona, ale, a disfrutarlo, enjoy democracy y que les den mucho por el culo!!


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (31 Ene 2022)

No os alegréis todavía. Este video es fake, hecho con inteligencia artificial, Hologramas o bots de esos rusos. ¿No os dáis cuenta? La que hace de la Rahola ha cometido varios fallos muy gordos. Ha dicho España, por lo menos dos veces, ni estado ni nada, España. Ha dicho que Barcelona algún peso económico tiene dentro del país, refiréndose a España. Ha culpado a la Colau y a los socialistas (ni Franco, ni la ultraderecha, ni el rey han tenido nada que ver). Y el fallo más gordo de todos. Ni una sola vez ha dicho ultraderecha, fascismo... Es una fals flag de esas. Un video hecho por una actriz que se le parece, pero mal pagada


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Ene 2022)

La gorda debe tener unos padrinos de primera. Sí,ya sabemos que Soros,pero no sé si alguien más poderoso aún que Soros. No la soporta muchísima gente de distintas tendencias y ahí sigue como si nada.


----------



## Teofrasto (31 Ene 2022)

Lo que dice de Colau es cierto, pero a esta señora le falta autocritica , los suyos , sus amigos los lazis, son tan o más culpables que Colau, del inmenso estercolero que es Barcelona


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Lo que dice de Colau es cierto, pero a esta señora le falta autocritica , los suyos , sus amigos los lazis, son tan o más culpables que Colau, del inmenso estercolero que es Barcelona


----------



## elena francis (31 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente. Que se joda y le den por donde amargan los pepinos. En octubre hizo cinco años de su aquelarre y todavía siguen con sus mierdas. Les queda mucha mierda que tragar.


----------



## Vanar (31 Ene 2022)

Voy a alargar mi ayuno intermitente 3 horas más, muchas gracias majo¡¡¡


----------



## Donnie (31 Ene 2022)

Qué asco me da el catalán, me parece muy muy desagradable de escuchar.
No lo soporto.


----------



## J.Smith (31 Ene 2022)

Mal govern.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (31 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Al menos ha quedado claro que sin el respaldo de todos los españoles Cataluña no vale ni la mierda que caga. Valientes hijos de puta altaneros racistas supremacistas independentistas de mierda, qué coño se habían creído?
> 
> Bien merecido.
> 
> Sin el apoyo de todos los españoles Cataluña es la nada. Que les entre en la cabeza.



Lo malo es que los españoles -el gobierno- no nos ha apoyado y por eso los independentistas se están saliendo con la suya. Pactar los unos y los otros con Pujol y los suyos años y años nos han llevado a esto. Cualquier cosa por mantener el sillón.

Si no podemos ganar en Cataluña aprovechemos para ganar votos con el anticatalanismo fuera, parece el nuevo paradigma. Muchos nos preguntamos para qué sirve un gobierno que no hace cumplir la Constitución.


----------



## PalPueblo (31 Ene 2022)

Fui quitar los toros y se fue a la mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Ene 2022)

Como si ella no se hubiese comportado como hija de puta comunista cuando era regidora del Ensanche

Ahora culpa a Colau de hacer lo mismo que ha hecho ella y el tripartito en Barcelona desde tiempos inmemoriales


----------



## tixel (31 Ene 2022)

Puto asco me da esa tía. Ni con un palo lo miro.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (31 Ene 2022)

Colau, Rahola, ... "_Tanto monta_, _monta tanto_"


----------



## Chortina Premium (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kabraloka (31 Ene 2022)

esta tipeja tiene una cara de cemento armado

la mayor parte de la culpa de estar barna como está, es por culpa de los lazis como ella.
Esa escoria es la que había que derrotar hasta que no quedase ni una.

Pero la culpa no es de personajillos como esta mamarracha, sino de los imbéciles que votan lazi en nombre de una "terra" que no existe.


----------



## Yamato (31 Ene 2022)

Gracias a tener a una alcaldesa amiga de españoles en coalición con el PSOE local, toda la mierda pro española en un ayuntamiento, eso se nota por desgracia…


----------



## Marco Porcio (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..



Jajaja, up.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo independentista no soy pero tampoco me gusta que me estén dando por el culo y ninguneando desde el gobierno central ni a mi ni a mi comunidad, como históricamente se ha hecho, y es que señores, si quieres algo la tienes que liar y si es con sangre mejor , sino no se consigue nada



no eres independentista, pero dejas caer la cantinela que os meten en la cabeza desde siempre

ninguneando? cataluña tiene un mercado a su disposición desde hace 3 siglos, nunca te lo han enseñado, que han jodido
al resto de españa obligando a comprar mierda catalana, cuando habia mejores opciones fuera

cataluña ha tenido las mejores infraestructuras, han sido siempre la zona de españa más respetada, eran el orgullo de españa

no veo ninguna autocritica, solo el tipico discurso victimismo y mal trato del estado central , te falta decir, que cataluña es superior, etc etc


----------



## Sputnik (31 Ene 2022)

Toda esta chusma es profundamente subnormal, da igual el "boato intelectual" que les preceda, que no os engañen los disfraces...JODIDAMENTE RETRASADOS, no hay diagnostico mas certero, para calificar la causa de sus disparates, idas de olla y empecinamiento barbaro y fanatico..

Que se los folle Pazuzu, a ellos, ellas, elles y todos los que les votan. Pero que se los folle a pelo sin vaselina.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## todoayen (31 Ene 2022)

Yummmm!!!
Ñam, Ñam!!!

Ahora corren delante del monstruo que ellos crearon....auxili, auxili!!!


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ene 2022)

Esta se queja, puedo dislumbrar que sabe que Catalunya es insegura y que va a mas, PUES TE JODES. Encima les votan los charnegos, esta jodida la cosa.


----------



## lowfour (31 Ene 2022)

La hijadeputa esta, paradigma de las razones por las que Barcelona se ha ido al guano. 

Barcelona en el 2000 molaba mucho. En 2019 sigue siendo una bonita ciudad, pero la decadencia era palpable.


----------



## Burboom (31 Ene 2022)

Los catalanes han votado, así que a disfrutar.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Progres recibiendo sus propias políticas.


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Ene 2022)

Se queja ahora que gobierna ERC.


----------



## Chapapote1 (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## abbadon15 (31 Ene 2022)

Chaharola


----------



## remerus (31 Ene 2022)

Pues ella bien que contribuyó tambien a mierda que es hoy Barcelona


----------



## NIKK (31 Ene 2022)

Menuda subnormal está hecha la loca del coño esta.


----------



## lascanteras723 (31 Ene 2022)

Sin músculo económico dificil el proyecto de independencia.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Ene 2022)

Solo vengo a decir que "inulidad" no existe en español. En catalán sí, pero en español es "nulidad". Se supone que esta señora tiene un título de Filología *Hispánica*.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Ene 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Se queja ahora que gobierna ERC.



Hace tiempo que ella es de la banda de Puigdemont (que también gobierna), no de ERC.


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

Pues no sé cómo estará ahora Barcelona pero yo la visité varias veces hace unos años y era insoportable la cantidad de turistas que había (todo el tiempo y en todas las épocas de año).


----------



## Javier de Carglass (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..



¿Si el catalán es un dialecto entonces el gallego es un dialecto? Y a su vez el portugués es un dialecto?
Hmm no se Rick...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Ene 2022)

Te nace el tipo de planta justo de la semilla afín. ¿Qué esperaba?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ene 2022)

Qué vieja y derroida está.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



Pues a mí no me nutre ver a tremenda cínica culpando a Colau. Me da asco y me irrita.


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



Esta "señora" lleva tabajando de forma incansable desde el mismo día que entró en política para cargarse a Barcelona y a toda Cataluña a través del dulce y lobotomizante veneno y diarrea mental nacional-socialista. Comenzó con ERC, luego flirteo con JxCAT cuando se hizo "pija" y ahora se extraña que aparezcan antisistemas que aplican al pie de la letra las políticas que ella pregonaba hace 40 años. No de ma pena, bueno, tampoco hay que tener pena por quien exige "catalinización" para la plebe mientras ella lleva a su proble a estudiar en alemán e inglés a Suiza. 

En realidad esta solo es una oportunista que se lo ha montado bien, los subnormales son sus votantes pasados, presentes y futuros.


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Ene 2022)

Barcelona siempre ha sido asi, es parte de su encanto, la marginalidad junto con la riqueza.

Cuando no habia pagapensiones, habia canis y nengs nacionales, que son parecidos.


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Feixista!



Claro, se hizo pija y ya no le mola el izquierdismo radical y la multiculturalidad, aunque supongo que en el fondo sueña con ser como la Ferrusola. Terminará yéndose a vivir a Suiza o si no le da el sueldo nescafé se conformará con Madrid.


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

Fallo de Matrix Republicanoseparata, pegandose entre ellos, nutre sin parar...


----------



## petro6 (31 Ene 2022)

A mamarlaaaaaa¡¡..jajajaja


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El tema es que Colau no es indepe de primeras, sino roja antisistema



En el fondo los rojos de verdad desprecian a los independentistas. Los aceptan para hacer bulto, les tienen el mismo cariño que al vecino retrasado. En realidad los liquidaráin igual que a los "feixistas" su pudieran una vez que dejaran de serles útiles.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

¿Y que quiere ahora esta arpía? 
No se.... si crías cuervos....


----------



## Lemavos (31 Ene 2022)

Si Barcelona y Cataluña no trabajan el resto de España se muere del hambre. 

A reeeeeeeeeeeemar , montar s.l y pagar 52% de irpf para mantener mamandurrias ejpañolas JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> La Somalia del Mediterraneo.



No llegará a tanto, Barcelona se está "marsellizando". Querían ser la Copenhague del Meditarráneo y se están convirtiendo en "Marsella, ciudad de vacaciones y mafia".


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ene 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Colau es indepe. Su electorado no.



Colau es indepe. Su electorado es IMBÉCIL.


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Bah, lo único que propone Rahola es que manden ELLOS. Quitar a la Colau para poner un indepe.
> Su programa es el mismo, independentismo, victimismo, atraco económico, inmigración a saco, imposición del catalán...
> No os sintáis nutridos con esto que es un simple 'quítate tú para ponerme yo'.



Personalmente creo que son hipócritas y cínicos, me aterraría pensar que en el fondo están convencidos de que si mandaran ellos aplicando las mismas políticas y recetas que aplica la Colau la situación iba a ser distinta.


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Colau es indepe. Su electorado no.



Colau quiere ser alcaldesa, los principios y convicciones ideológicas siguen la doctrina de Groucho Marx.


----------



## f700b (31 Ene 2022)

Y ahora se da cuenta la anormal.
Tanto cataluña como país Vasco llevan más de una década cayendo en picado


----------



## Nua (31 Ene 2022)

Pues tiene toda la razón y si lo dice una independentista hay que creerla porque no es de los españolistas que siempre dicen lo que se espera oír .
Por fin la critica viene desde dentro que es como debería de ser .


----------



## Teuro (31 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la gente mejor preparada de España en otros tiempos se planteaba irse a Barcelona, hoy ya solo se plantea irse a Madrid o emigrar
> 
> cómo no se va a deteriorar Barcelona, si promociona su propia decadencia, cuando era la ciudad más avanzada del país... no ha hecho otra cosa que perder gas, casualmente desde que al nacionalismo se le dio entrada en las administraciones



La endogamia fomenta mediocridad. Es lo que llevan haciendo desde hace 40 años.


----------



## Vanatico (31 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No llegará a tanto, Barcelona se está "marsellizando". Querían ser la Copenhague del Meditarráneo y se están convirtiendo en "Marsella, ciudad de vacaciones y mafia".



Marsella es una ciudad que ni los franceses visitan.
Es un calco a Bcn,es la segunda ciudad mas poblada de Francia que "esta ahi" pero que no se tiene en cuenta a nivel comercial ni cultural.
Delincuencia.vandalismo y paro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, se hizo pija y ya no le mola el izquierdismo radical y la multiculturalidad, aunque supongo que en el fondo sueña con ser como la Ferrusola. Terminará yéndose a vivir a Suiza o si no le da el sueldo nescafé se conformará con Madrid.



NO NO NO

Quiero verla con un burka hasta para comprar el puto pan.


----------



## kabeljau (31 Ene 2022)

Warralona está asesinada por la gentuza esta:


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Ene 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Marsella es una ciudad que ni los franceses visitan.
> Es un calco a Bcn,



jojojojojojo pero de dónde coño salís, macho???


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Si Barcelona y Cataluña no trabajan el resto de España se muere del hambre.
> 
> A reeeeeeeeeeeemar , montar s.l y pagar 52% de irpf para mantener mamandurrias ejpañolas JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS



Claro, con vuestro payés nos quitáis el hambre  
Ese cuentecillo no cuela desde hace tanto tanto tanto.... 
Mamandurrias las de los indepes siempre en Catalunya....


----------



## kabeljau (31 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien ha visto a la warra esa sola por el Raval?


----------



## kabeljau (31 Ene 2022)

En el encuentro con la tucán en Warralona, ¿te han informado de la Manada de Igualada la puta prensa de cabestros?


----------



## River in the street (31 Ene 2022)

Que les foc per el cul


----------



## Lemavos (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Claro, con vuestro payés nos quitáis el hambre
> Ese cuentecillo no cuela desde hace tanto tanto tanto....
> Mamandurrias las de los indepes siempre en Catalunya....



Pues para no colar, tenéis presos POLÍTICOS y en el exilio por la represión


----------



## kabeljau (31 Ene 2022)

Parece ser que se han marchado desde el 1-O, 7222 empresas de Cataluña. La mitad a Madrid. Pero es que ahora el museo del Hermitage ha dicho ya que en Warralona ni pensarlo. Habrán hecho un repaso de la gente que visita museos en Cataluña y también habrán visto las fotos de Warralona destrozada con incendios, coches ardiendo, contenedores ardiendo, cristaleras rotas, moros asaltando tiendas de electrodomésticos, y los policías dejando hacer por orden del hijoputa de turno, por eso es una policía política al servicio del 1-O.

A disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 Ene 2022)

Ohhh siiiiii!!!


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues para no colar, tenéis presos POLÍTICOS y en el exilio por la represión



    esos son unos sinvergüenzas vividores, no cuela chico. Que bien viven estos "fugados" por ahí.
Que malitos estáis por allí de la cabeza con el cuento del independentismo. 
Pertenecía al reino de Aragón aunque os siente como una patada en las pelotets


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

anda, un cagalana pro nariguden llorando


----------



## Lemavos (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> esos son unos sinvergüenzas vividores, no cuela chico. Que bien viven estos "fugados" por ahí.
> Que malitos estáis por allí de la cabeza con el cuento del independentismo.
> Pertenecía al reino de Aragón aunque os siente como una patada en las pelotets



Paisos catalans 

Cataluña, comunidad valenciana, baleares 

Y lo sabes 

Cada vez queda menos para demostrar que España vive de los paisos catalans y país Vasco XD


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El Karma



Más aún, yo diría que es la Santíssima Verge del Karma con procesión y todo.


----------



## V. R. N (31 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Paisos catalans
> 
> Cataluña, comunidad valenciana, baleares
> 
> ...



Y una mierda, que se haya metido el cáncer ahí, visto lo visto y como de mierda está quedando Catalunya, los valencianos y baleares igual se lo piensan, la pela es la pela no nen?


----------



## Lemavos (31 Ene 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Y una mierda, que se haya metido el cáncer ahí, visto lo visto y como de mierda está quedando Catalunya, los valencianos y baleares igual se lo piensan, la pela es la pela no nen?



La pela es la pela, que se lo digan al opus dei, a la iglesia que llevan años robando al pueblo con las inmatriculaciones con pp VOX detrás 

Vergüenza de España fachas , caciques del opus dei, iglesia, ....monarquía, ejército,....


----------



## Carnemomia (31 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Más aún, yo diría que es la Santíssima Verge del Karma con procesión y todo.


----------



## incursor (31 Ene 2022)

Pero a esta mujer se la toma en cuenta?


----------



## Tupper (31 Ene 2022)

Tremendo documento, y mas aun teniendo en cuenta de quien viene.
Como se han cargado Barcelona, era la joya de España. Ahora un cenagal.


----------



## noobie (31 Ene 2022)

Mente progre: 
Intento fallido nº 89895863423 de que funcione un régimen de izquierdas. Habrá que seguir intentándolo para que no gobiernen los fachas.


----------



## Santiago4 (31 Ene 2022)

*Reyerta en Barcelona entre un grupo de menas y turistas franceses tras un robo








Un grupo de menas provoca una reyerta en Barcelona al robar a unas turistas francesas Menas


La pelea en el barrio del Born acabó con un herido por arma blanca




www.google.com




Una alcaldesa de ERC factura 8.000 euros al día por alojar a MENAs*








Una alcaldesa de ERC factura por alojar a MENAs


Blanca Arbell, primera edil de Canet de Mar, hace caja con su casa de colonias, donde se alojaba uno de los jóvenes acusados de violar a una menor



cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*BARCELONA, CIUDAD SIN LEY
El director de los Mossos oculta la detención de menas por el caos en Barcelona: «Es una cuestión sensible»*
*








Barcelona | El director de los Mossos d'Esquadra oculta la detención de menas por el caos: "Es una cuestión sensible"


El director de los Mossos evita señalar el perfil de los detenidos por el caos de Barcelona, pero los agentes admiten la presencia de menas.




www.google.com












Casi la mitad de los ‘menas’ que viven en Barcelona serán adultos en un año


Un estudio elaborado por la Tenencia de Alcaldía de Derechos Sociales del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona sobre niños y jóvenes migrantes sin referente adulto en la ciudad,




www.google.com












Los tcharmil, la mafia juvenil que siembra el caos en Cataluña


El #tcharmil: la mafia juvenil de la que muchos hablan y pocos conocen. ¿Ha llegado a Cataluña?




www.google.com




El Parlament premia al director de la ONG Open Arms y a la capitana del barco de rescate en el Mediterráneo Sea-Watch*




__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com












Open Arms se agiganta e ingresa 1,7 millones


.@openarms_fund publica finalmente sus cifras: esto es lo que mueven Oscar Camps y su oenegé




www.google.com




*Colau subvenciona a un nuevo sindicato de manteros para el «impulso socioeconómico» de Barcelona*








Barcelona: Ada Colau subvenciona a un nuevo sindicato de manteros para el "impulso socioeconómico" de la ciudad


La alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau subvenciona a un nuevo sindicato de manteros para el "impulso socioeconómico" de la ciudad.




www.google.com







Santiago4 dijo:


> *Debate sobre la decadencia de Barcelona*
> 
> *Gerard Piqué siente "envidia" de Madrid
> 
> ...


----------



## El Fenomeno (31 Ene 2022)

Tendria que llorar pero de alegria, querian cambiar su terruño completamente y vaya si lo han conseguido.


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

Tendría que estar contenta: al menos no gobierna la ultraderecha.


----------



## fieraverde (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Que se joda esta puta...... ella apoya todo esto. que se joda me nutre, ahora solo falta que la atraquen y ostien un grupo de menas para la nutricion maxima



Eres tonto a reventar.

Rahola NO aprueba nada de lo que haga la Colau. Solo un memo que no se entera de una puta mierda puede decir eso.

La Colau es odiada por el sector independentista y con mucha razón, porque la gorda apestosa de género fluido es 200% españolista. Es Podemita hasta la médula y tiene orgasmos cada vez que le traen una remesa de menas para hacer de Barcelona un lugar peor.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..



Idioma. Dialecto es lo que hablas tú, basura.


----------



## PORRON (31 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres tonto a reventar.
> 
> Rahola NO aprueba nada de lo que haga la Colau. Solo un memo que no se entera de una puta mierda puede decir eso.
> 
> La Colau es odiada por el sector independentista y con mucha razón, porque la gorda apestosa de género fluido es 200% españolista. Es Podemita hasta la médula y tiene orgasmos cada vez que le traen una remesa de menas para hacer de Barcelona un lugar peor.



LOS DE PODEMOS SON INDEPES. BASURA DE MIERDA. VETE A TOMAR POR CULO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Ene 2022)

Y le llama Atila Colau


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Ene 2022)

jajjajaa que podía salir mal con una comunista de alcaldesa...que se cree que puede cambiar el mundo...


----------



## Ortegal (31 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Idioma. Dialecto es lo que hablas tú, basura.



Catalufo detected


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ene 2022)

barcelona en particular esta muerta y enterrada, toda la moronegrada que han metido, se multiplicara exponencialmente, dentro de 10 años sera mogadiscio..


----------



## Roedr (31 Ene 2022)

Que BCN se vaya a la mierda es un problema enorme para el resto. Los responsables de eso se piran de bcn a lugares como Madrid y siguen votando partidos de mierda. 

Necesitamos un mecanismo para que BCN disfrute en su plenitud lo votado.


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Idioma. Dialecto es lo que hablas tú, basura.



en la basura va a tener que pelearse tu madre con los moros para darte de comer comemierda, pero eso si, se insultaran en su *D I A L E C T O...*


----------



## Paisdemierda (31 Ene 2022)

Joder, puto ascazo de dialecto entonado por una charo, no aguanto ni 3 segundos de vidrio..


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (31 Ene 2022)

Esto es Karma puro y duro, iban de europeos, riéndose del resto de España, nos llamaban "Norte de África", e ironías de la vida es en lo que llevan camino de convertirse ellos y a pasos agigantados. 

PD. Pena que acabo de cenar.


----------



## PASEANTE (31 Ene 2022)

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Malone (31 Ene 2022)

El indepedentismo tiene un grave problema, su unión con la izmierda.

En su victimismo está encadenado a ella.


----------



## PASEANTE (31 Ene 2022)

¡La suisa de la mediterránea!

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atotrapo (31 Ene 2022)

A buenas horas veo este vídeo, creo que no se come hasta el jueves con estas declaraciones.

Que disfrute de lo votado, antes era de ERC, ahora de JxCat, a por la pela y a ''defensar al president Puigdemont que està a l'exili'', decir que esta gente es la que se carga el país con tema demográfico, mientras viven en zona burguesa alejados de los problemas de la ciudadanía y a favor de la educación pública, menos para sus hijos, que van a la privada. 

Esto es el futuro de Cataluña, como los niñatos de la CUP que visten pordioseros, pero bien que estudian en Barcelona, que luego ruegan a papá y mamá que les hagan la transferencia para sus caprichos, pero son muy proletarios y están con el pueblo por un mundo más justo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Ene 2022)

Es decir, le echan la culpa a Colau por la decadencia de Barcelona, pero sin que ellos, que gobiernan la Generalidad y que son los que provocaron todo el movimiento independentista que ha explotado y reventado la economia catalana, tengan la culpa de nada. 

Es mas, lo que predica esta tia, es que gobiernen ellos para solucionarlo, es decir arreglarlo con mas independentismo, por si habia alguna duda de como planteaban arreglarlo...


----------



## Ironlord (31 Ene 2022)

Y se da cuenta ahora...


----------



## Becario (31 Ene 2022)

Como dicen en mi pueblo: " la procesión todavía va por la plaza" Espera que pasen 10 añitos más


----------



## CommiePig (31 Ene 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Y se da cuenta ahora...



mientras trincaba, no la importaba

lo BotaO


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> LOS DE PODEMOS SON INDEPES. BASURA DE MIERDA. VETE A TOMAR POR CULO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.



Los de PODEMOS son R78, 

S-U-B-N-O-R-M-A-L


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Catalufo detected



Y a mucha honra, basura ñorda.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Ene 2022)

Que acabo de cenar cabrones.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> en la basura va a tener que pelearse tu madre con los moros para darte de comer comemierda, pero eso si, se insultaran en su *D I A L E C T O...*



De la basura infecta analfabeta como tú me espero que me salgáis con esas cosas. Total, eres tan bajo que sólo puedes permitirte el ser eJpañó.

El Catalán es un *I-D-I-O-M-A*

DIALECTO ES LO QUE TÚ HABLAS: EL EJPAÑÓ, QUE NO ES MÁS QUE UN DIALECTO DEL MORO.


----------



## audienorris1899 (31 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eres tonto a reventar.
> 
> *Rahola NO aprueba nada de lo que haga la Colau*. Solo un memo que no se entera de una puta mierda puede decir eso.
> 
> La Colau es odiada por el sector independentista y con mucha razón, porque la gorda apestosa de género fluido es 200% españolista. Es Podemita hasta la médula* y tiene orgasmos cada vez que le traen una remesa de menas para hacer de Barcelona un lugar peor.*



Sacado del vídeo de la Rahola:







La Colau es odiada por no ser independentista y por no ser españolista; navega entre dos aguas y enfurece a todo aquel *que no sea rojo*. Sólo un bobo no se da cuenta de esto. 

El sueño de la Colau es convertir Barcelona en un guetto de moronegros y no dista mucho del sueño de la alcaldesa de Girona por poner un ejemplo, pero como ésta es indepe es intocable.

Banner sacado de la web del ajuntament de Girona:








En realidad la Colau y la mayoría de los independentistas comparten gustos en casi todo: no Monarquía (española) y sí República; más feminismo; menos catolicismo; más refugiados; menos tauromaquía; más transexuales y homosexuales; más viogenes; más protección de los "vulnerables"; más impuestos a los "ricos" y emprendedores; abolición de la prostitución; más catalán y menos castellano. Tan sólo hay que ver en el Congreso de los Diputados quienes van de la manita en las votaciones.

¿Por qué coño gobierna Colau en Barcelona? Fácil: porque Barcelona es una ciudad de rojos y sus votantes son partidarios de las políticas antes mencionadas.


----------



## Hrodrich (31 Ene 2022)

Cagarrolana descerebrada llorando bien duro por cosechar lo sembrado.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Ene 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Sacado del vídeo de la Rahola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, que la gente se lía.

Para ser catalán independentista NO hay que ser izquierdoso multicultural y medio marica si no marica del todo.

Los indepes follanegros son solo UNA parte: la que recibe más cuota de pantalla. Pero yo participo en foros catalanes y te puedo asegurar que el odio a la moronegrada y al feminazismo es exactamente la misma que la de aquí.

Colau es una loca que sueña ser violada por una manada de menas. Es egoísta, manipuladora, corrupta pero encima tiene la inmensa cara dura de ir de moralmente superior a los demás. Además, te recuerdo que si es alcaldesa es por los votos del facha de Valls.

Los de la CUP se compone por locas lesbianas anti hombres, charos follanegros y betazos del máximo nivel. Pero el independentismo no es la CUP.

Y respecto a la Rahola, se cuelga lo que interesa. Pero el vídeo en el que denuncia muy cabreada que con el falso testimonio de una mujer mentirosa se le puede hundir la vida a un hombre, ese el OP no lo ha colgado.


----------



## carpetano (31 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto, desde la Alcaldía de Barcelona celebrando el "éxito" de la espantada del Hermitage:











Colau celebra la marcha del Hermitage de Barcelona entre críticas de la oposición


Los comunes aseguran que la ciudad no tendrá que compensar a los inversores. Collboni afirma que “no” renuncia al museo




elpais.com





"El Hermitage se va, la cultura se queda."


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (1 Feb 2022)

Puf a mi esto me pone cachondo.
Además bien recogido lo que ellos mismos han sembrado, sin injusticias ni malas suertes.
Independentismo, sigue con el plan mucho tiempo.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (1 Feb 2022)

Que tiempos Pilar ( En catalán se dice Pilà por que se ahorran la R )








Puigdemont se relaja con Rahola, Laporta y otros amigos en Cadaqués


El 'president' acompañó a la guitarra a todos los invitados, que cantaron 'Let it be'




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## PORRON (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los de PODEMOS son R78,
> 
> S-U-B-N-O-R-M-A-L



VIVA ESPAÑA HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA LOS LAZIS FEOS BEODOS Y CORRUPTOS HABÉIS ACABADO CON CATALUNYA.


----------



## SBrixton (1 Feb 2022)

Ahi donde la veis esta tia saco un libro en 2011 contra la inmigracion musulmana, La Republica Islamica de España.








LA REPUBLICA ISLAMICA DE ESPAÑA | PILAR RAHOLA | Casa del Libro


El libro LA REPUBLICA ISLAMICA DE ESPAÑA de PILAR RAHOLA en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com


----------



## jolu (1 Feb 2022)

Que mal ha envejecido esta señora.

Sólo con el disgusto que ha mostrado en el vídeo ha tenido que empapar la tena lady.


----------



## Ortegal (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y a mucha honra, basura ñorda.



Hoy y mañana Cataluña musulmana jajaja


----------



## colombo1122 (1 Feb 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Se le olvidó decir que la culpa es de Franco.



Pero saco el tema jajaja


----------



## Camaro SS (1 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Que tiempos Pilar ( En catalán se dice Pilà por que se ahorran la R )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y "Pera" a los Peres porque no saben ni hablar en valenciano.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Feb 2022)

No saben llevar una casa, y entran en los despachos que da gusto. Se nos están colando por todos lados.

Qué pasaba antes? Que cuando los chiquillos hacían algo que no debían, la madre esperaba que llegara el padre y le decía lo que había hecho el niño para que metiera al chiquillo en cintura, porque ellas ni sabían qué hacer.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (1 Feb 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> entro, veo que habla ese dialecto y me voy..




ponlo en mute y lee los subtitulos como hace cualquiera con respeto a sus oidos


merece mucho la pena da para paja



rahola la cristofascista a partir de ahora


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2022)

Me importa entre 0 y nada lo que ocurra en Barcelona.


----------



## ashe (1 Feb 2022)

Otra que no se entera que lo que critica es LA CONSECUENCIA DE LO QUE ESA MISMA A CONTRIBUIDO, o peor... si lo sabe e intentar desviar la culpa


Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Lo malo es que los españoles -el gobierno- no nos ha apoyado y por eso los independentistas se están saliendo con la suya. Pactar los unos y los otros con Pujol y los suyos años y años nos han llevado a esto. Cualquier cosa por mantener el sillón.
> 
> Si no podemos ganar en Cataluña aprovechemos para ganar votos con el anticatalanismo fuera, parece el nuevo paradigma. Muchos nos preguntamos para qué sirve un gobierno que no hace cumplir la Constitución.



La constitución ha quedado mas que demostrado que no sirve para nada, salvo para que regiones mimadas vivan de trincar al resto


f700b dijo:


> Y ahora se da cuenta la anormal.
> Tanto cataluña como país Vasco llevan más de una década cayendo en picado



Lo que tiene regiones que viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles, si no pueden robar caen en picado


----------



## CommiePig (1 Feb 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Mientras tanto, desde la Alcaldía de Barcelona celebrando el "éxito" de la espantada del Hermitage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuanto mas cerrado y mas atraso, mejor para los catetos de raza e idioma superior


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (1 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues para no colar, tenéis presos POLÍTICOS y en el exilio por la represión



y el instittuo de la nova historia, próximo premio nobel

mola mi chiste tanto como el tuyo


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (1 Feb 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Paisos catalans
> 
> Cataluña, comunidad valenciana, baleares
> 
> ...











EL PRIVILEGIO CATALAN: 300 AÑOS DE NEGOCIO DE LA BURGUESIA CATALANA | JESUS LAINZ | Casa del Libro


El libro EL PRIVILEGIO CATALAN: 300 AÑOS DE NEGOCIO DE LA BURGUESIA CATALANA de JESUS LAINZ en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com





despierta de tu matrix imperialista


----------



## CommiePig (1 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Que tiempos Pilar ( En catalán se dice Pilà por que se ahorran la R )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ciu/pnv se pega con erc/bildu, para ver quien da la paguita publica mas alta a sus Botantes express


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



De lo que se queja esta asquerosa es que gobierne la Colau y no ellos. 

Por eso esta rabiosa y llega a las mismas tesis sobre Barcelona que la ultraderecha.


----------



## mateww (1 Feb 2022)

Que haga una huelga de hambre o se suicide a modo de protesta


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2022)

Estos "catalans" son unos tarados profundos. Un gobierno indepe sin formación académica y con mucha corrupción sumado a unos comunes amigos del rabo moreno y okupas , juntos y unidos para salvar la patria catalana de no se qué..QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL?.


----------



## cujo (1 Feb 2022)

Desde su chozon de cadaques barcelona se la suda


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Feb 2022)

A los ignorantes que se alegran del hundimiento de cagarcelona, les diré que esto salpica al resto y que las demás ciudades van detrás


----------



## Eremita (1 Feb 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Qué asco me da el catalán, me parece muy muy desagradable de escuchar.
> No lo soporto.



Son unos gruñidos repugnantes.


----------



## Don Pimpón (1 Feb 2022)

Su sección se llama "palabra de Rahola"... te alabamos señor?
Menuda pirada...
Además no puede evitar mencionar a la oposición aunque sea tangencialmente 
Que se joda y mucho


----------



## pignorado (1 Feb 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## Barruno (1 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> A ver si se MUERE de una vez esta PUTA.



No.
Prefiero que viva 100 años para que vea como se va esa tierra de mierda por el sumidero de la historia.
Larga agonía!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Feb 2022)

yo disfruto muchísimo viendo la decadencia de cacaluña


----------



## Culozilla (1 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> VIVA ESPAÑA HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA LOS LAZIS FEOS BEODOS Y CORRUPTOS HABÉIS ACABADO CON CATALUNYA.



Caspaña sin Catalunya, sería Marruecos. Lo sabes y te escuece. Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Culozilla (1 Feb 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Hoy y mañana Cataluña musulmana jajaja



Es lo que queréis vosotros. Que siga siendo española, luego, que sea musulmana.


----------



## remosinganas (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> De la basura infecta analfabeta como tú me espero que me salgáis con esas cosas. Total, eres tan bajo que sólo puedes permitirte el ser eJpañó.
> 
> El Catalán es un *I-D-I-O-M-A*
> 
> DIALECTO ES LO QUE TÚ HABLAS: EL EJPAÑÓ, QUE NO ES MÁS QUE UN DIALECTO DEL MORO.



C A T A L U F OCOMEMIRDAS HABLADIALECTOS AL IGNORE JOJOJO


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Feb 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Puf a mi esto me pone cachondo.
> Además bien recogido lo que ellos mismos han sembrado, sin injusticias ni malas suertes.
> Independentismo, sigue con el plan mucho tiempo.



Pues eso. Ya es una pequeña muestra de cómo sería una Qatarluña indapandent con cero control estatal e inseguridad jurídica total. Todos a merced de esa panda de pirados y psicópatas de diferentes pelajes y colores.

La diáspora sería brutal. No se podría hacer un programa "Catalanes por el mundo", tendría que llamarse "Catalanes" a secas para no caer en redundancia. Tendrían que consolarse pensando en como de bien se ha parado a la "extrema derecha" imperialista. Sarna a gusto, no pica.

Todos por el mundo llorando por la seva terra (como los juden, mira que casualidad) y echándole la culpa a Ayuso. Esa terra que han hecho insoportable voluntaria, electoral y concienzudamente


----------



## Ortegal (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Es lo que queréis vosotros. Que siga siendo española, luego, que sea musulmana.



No no lo queréis vosotros favoreciendo la inmigración musulmana en detrimento de la hispana, no se van integrar en la vida la suerte está echada desaparecereis . Españoles no refugiados sí jajajajajaja.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Caspaña sin Catalunya, sería Marruecos. Lo sabes y te escuece. Hijo de la gran puta.



En este foro hay mucho facha paleto y lorquiano, que se piensan que si le va bien al vecino es porquw a ti te va mal. Asi que se piensan que la unica manera de que te vaya bien es jodiendo al vecino. Y este es el gran problema de la derecha hispanistani, la envidia.

Yo ojala Barcelona se convierta en el NY del Mediterraneo, nos beneficiria a todos, incluso a los de Madrid.


----------



## kabeljau (1 Feb 2022)

Esa quiere llegar borracha y sola al Raval.
La Colau también borracha y sola por el Raval.
Y el marilascra, también borracha y sola por el Raval.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (1 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Es lo que queréis vosotros. Que siga siendo española, luego, que sea musulmana.



jajajajajajajajaja

Pero si, como en Vascongadas, es lo que han metido los políticos a los que *VOSOTROS* votáis para sacar rédito electoral y afianzarse en el poder comprándolos con *NUESTRO* dinero, cómo estáis tan putamente pirados.


----------



## Woden (1 Feb 2022)

Grandíssima nutrició. Em descollono. Que gaudeixin el que han votat.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (1 Feb 2022)

No entiendo el hilo... ¿Qué tiene de nutritivo que la Rahola critique la gestión de la Colau? El independentismo lleva años aborreciendo a la Colau y a la izquierda podemita equidistante y cómplice del R-78. 

Además la Rahola se caracteriza por criticarlo todo. También tiene decenas de vídeos poniendo a parir a los líderes independentistas.

En definitiva, enésimo hilo de paletos gitanovoxeros de la España cañí que no entienden la realidad catalana ni la entenderán en un millón de años.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Feb 2022)

I esto os alegra que vuestro país se valla a la mierda foroburbuja no foroilipoyas


----------



## pep007 (1 Feb 2022)

Hombre, la charo Rahola, la que no tiene.nada mejor que hacer que cruzar el Atlantico y criticar a un austriaco como Milei por devolver el dinero robado por el gobierno, al pueblo.


----------



## ComTrololo (1 Feb 2022)

Voy a petar los trigliceridos mamones!


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Feb 2022)

No hablo suajili.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alan__ (1 Feb 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> A ver si se MUERE de una vez esta PUTA.



la que es mala de verdad es la meona que gobierna ahora.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> que se joda y vea lo que ha apoyado...
> ojala viva muchos años ... rodeada de menas....
> y que la toque llevar burka.



Esta rata termina poniendo velas a Franco.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Esta rata termina poniendo velas a Franco.



yo la quiero ver con Burka hasta para sacar al perro a la calle.


----------



## Gothaus (1 Feb 2022)

Coño, si ella fue de las primeras en empezar el movimiento de destrucción, ¿de qué se lamenta? ¡¡Si están consiguiendo lo que querían!!


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Esta rata termina poniendo velas a Franco.



Pues estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> yo la quiero ver con Burka hasta para sacar al perro a la calle.



No creo, los buenos musulmanes no tienen chucho. Espero que la paseen a base de buenos varazos o pidiendo en la calle por no tener nada al no tener marido.


----------



## Al Towers (1 Feb 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *Sangría millonaria en la Barcelona de Colau: los cinco importantes proyectos que ha perdido*
> 
> *Desde que llegó a la alcaldía, han volado de la ciudad grandes inversiones: la EMA, hoteles de lujo o el aeropuerto
> 
> ...



Los líderes indepes antes de su golpe de Estado viajaron a Israel a prepararse y recabar apoyos, no a Rusia precisamente


----------



## Al Towers (1 Feb 2022)

Cataluña, la niña mimada por Franco y así se lo pagan ahora


----------



## Al Towers (1 Feb 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Que empacho
> 
> 
> En verda me da pena, ver gente siendo manipulada tan facilmente, por potencias extranjeras para dividir España, y una region de España convertida en un solar, porque de la ruina se podria salir, pero a ver como te quitas los moros de encima, se me ocurren cositas que se hacen en israel, pero lo que le permiten a israel no creo que nos lo permitan a nosotros



Sobre todo si son los de Israel los que están detrás de la sustitución racial en Europa y España jeje


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Feb 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Cataluña, la niña mimada por Franco y así se lo pagan ahora



Ya los mimó demasiado bien Fernando el Católico y casi lo matan. A esa suerte de subfranceses palos, no merecen otra.


----------



## Lammero (1 Feb 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Cataluña, la niña mimada por Franco y así se lo pagan ahora




Son sus costumbres








Putinology 102 (Israel sees the light)


By Vince Dhimos To whom would you turn for urgent help in a time of dire need – to a man on his knees kissing your feet, or to a man standing tall with the world kneeling at his feet? Despite...



www.newsilkstrategies.com


----------



## Santiago4 (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Coño, si ella fue de las primeras en empezar el movimiento de destrucción, ¿de qué se lamenta? ¡¡Si están consiguiendo lo que querían!!



querían la destrucción lenta pero total para cuando ellos estuvieran muertos, mi único deseo es que un mena la acuchille lentamente en el corazón


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (3 Feb 2022)

He visto el video un par de veces, y como decís por aquí "da para paja", que una pija progre ya se dé cuenta de esto es síntoma del grado de hartazgo que tiene que tener la gente normal.


----------



## WEKurtz (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Araco (3 Feb 2022)

Alguna vez deberían hacer un documental de los ministros que hubo a lo largo del franquismo y como fueron desarrollando el país. Lo digo en algunos mensajes, pero en mi opinión Carrero Blanco como "seguidor" de Muñoz Grandes quería que España tuviera la bomba nuclear y de ese modo asegurarse los territorios que todavía tenía España permitiéndole por tanto tener la fuente de fosfatos que era el Sahara Occidental para apoyar al sector primario y el petróleo de Guinea Ecuatorial, con lo cual España con el dinero que sacaba también del turismo hubiera seguido la senda de la industrialización y sería algo más parecido a lo que es Corea del Sur. Sin embargo eso nunca paso y vamos camino de ser una Corea del norte marronida. 



La de dinero que invirtió Felipe en Bilbao y Barcelona para que albergara los juegos olímpicos del 92, la de dinero que se se la soltado a estos zánganos para total que el país se desindustrialice, el sector primario valga una mierda, no tengamos ni fusil de asalto propio, y por si fuera poco se prefiera antes a los marronidos criminales indocumentados que a los turistas. Esto es un manicomio.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (3 Feb 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Yo, tengo la teoría que la Colau y ésta, son la misma persona. ¿Alguien las ha visto juntas alguna vez para poder descartarlo definitivamente?...



A mí me pasaba lo mismo con Rubalcaba y Pablo Iglesias...


----------



## HuskyJerk (4 Feb 2022)

IMPARAULA


----------



## silenus (4 Feb 2022)

TV3 cree que Rahola es una “experta” que “no necesita contraste"


#CasoPujol | @tv3cat cree que @RaholaOficial es una "experta" que puede hacer una ardiente defensa de la familia Pujol, investigada por blanqueo de dinero, "sin contraste"




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Ella, a cobrar. Nosotros a seguir remando.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Feb 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Cataluña, la niña mimada por Franco y así se lo pagan ahora



Pues eso 

Los mimos echan a perder a los niños. 

El afecto y la disciplina 50/50 es lo que los hace adultos completos, dueños de sus actos y de sus consecuencias.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (4 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho facha paleto y lorquiano, que se piensan que si le va bien al vecino es porquw a ti te va mal. Asi que se piensan que la unica manera de que te vaya bien es jodiendo al vecino. Y este es el gran problema de la derecha hispanistani, la envidia.
> 
> Yo ojala Barcelona se convierta en el NY del Mediterraneo, nos beneficiria a todos, incluso a los de Madrid.



tu vives en otro planeta?

si no quieren ni organizar los juegos olimpicos de invierno con Aragon

se niegan a que Canfranc se abra

otro abducido que no se entera


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Pues eso
> 
> Los mimos echan a perder a los niños.
> 
> El afecto y la disciplina 50/50 es lo que los hace adultos completos, dueños de sus actos y de sus consecuencias.



Qué verdad más grande


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> tu vives en otro planeta?
> 
> si no quieren ni organizar los juegos olimpicos de invierno con Aragon
> 
> ...



Eso son mongoladas de la prensa madrileña muy escocidos porque no les hayan elegido nunca para celebrar unas olimpiadas, despues de que el pp se gastara millones y millones de euros en putasby hoteles para los corruptos del COI.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (4 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Eso son mongoladas de la prensa madrileña muy escocidos porque no les hayan elegido nunca para celebrar unas olimpiadas, despues de que el pp se gastara millones y millones de euros en putasby hoteles para los corruptos del COI.












El Gobierno catalán cree que la candidatura a los Juegos de Invierno 2030 debe ser solo catalana y no con Aragón


La consejera de Presidencia de la Generalitat, Laura Vilagrà, ha admitido que alguna disciplina se celebre en Aragón y en otros países donde sí cuentan con la infraestructura necesaria, para evitar así tener que construir "obras faraónicas" sobre deportes que no tienen tradición en Cataluña.




www.heraldo.es













Cataluña rechaza ahora compartir al 50% la candidatura de 2030 con Aragón


La consejera de Presidencia de la Generalitat, Laura Vilagrà, considera que en el nombre de la candidatura a estos JJOO deben aparecer los Pirineos y Barcelona: "La potencialidad de estos nombres no tiene cuestión", ha apostillado. Tan solo ha admitido que alguna disciplina se celebre en Aragón




iusport.com





sin comentarios

la culpa de madrit NO?

y en barcelona 92, tu crees que se celebro por cataluña y su influencia en el mundo no?

date latigazos tu mismo


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> El Gobierno catalán cree que la candidatura a los Juegos de Invierno 2030 debe ser solo catalana y no con Aragón
> 
> 
> La consejera de Presidencia de la Generalitat, Laura Vilagrà, ha admitido que alguna disciplina se celebre en Aragón y en otros países donde sí cuentan con la infraestructura necesaria, para evitar así tener que construir "obras faraónicas" sobre deportes que no tienen tradición en Cataluña.
> ...



No veo en la noticia del Fachaldo un enfrentamiento grave con Aragon. Los fachas os montais muchas peliculas.


----------



## Javiser (4 Feb 2022)

Cuando peor, mejor. Lo que no se ponga en Barcelona, ayuso lo recogerá para Madrid.









Madrid vuelve a postularse para acoger la franquicia del Hermitage tras el 'no' de Barcelona


El proyecto para instalar una franquicia del Museo Hermitage de San Petersburgo en Barcelona se tambalea. Tras la oposición del Ayuntamiento...




www.google.com


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (4 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No veo en la noticia del Fachaldo un enfrentamiento grave con Aragon. Los fachas os montais muchas peliculas.





las palabras de dirigentes catalanes, dichas publicamente no te valen?

el heraldo de aragon tampoco

que duda cabe que TV3 es la fuente fidedigna por excelencia









Cataluña rechaza ahora compartir al 50% la candidatura de 2030 con Aragón


La consejera de Presidencia de la Generalitat, Laura Vilagrà, considera que en el nombre de la candidatura a estos JJOO deben aparecer los Pirineos y Barcelona: "La potencialidad de estos nombres no tiene cuestión", ha apostillado. Tan solo ha admitido que alguna disciplina se celebre en Aragón




iusport.com













Cataluña duda de que Aragón pueda hacerse cargo del 50% de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de 2030


Fuentes de la Generalitat dudan de que la parte aragonesa pueda hacerse cargo de un eventual 50%. Aragonès atribuye a la comunidad aragonesa un papel secundario, de apoyo en el mejor de los casos




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





yo tengo más educación que tu, quien no piensa como yo no le pongo etiquetas,


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (4 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Cuando peor, mejor. Lo que no se ponga en Barcelona, ayuso lo recogerá para Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dirán luego que es culpa de madriT, que todo es madriT, autocrítica cero


----------



## Javiser (4 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> dirán luego que es culpa de madriT, que todo es madriT, autocrítica cero



Ya sabes, Madrit nos roba y tal


----------



## Santiago4 (5 Feb 2022)

*Se dispara la delincuencia en Barcelona: 30 robos y 5 detenidos diarios*
*Las violaciones y los abusos sexuales han subido un 36% respecto al año anterior*








Se dispara la delincuencia en Barcelona: 30 robos y 5 detenidos diarios


Robos, atracos y agresiones: la violencia no cesa en Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com












Aumentan un 36 por ciento los delitos sexuales en Barcelona


La radiografía de la delincuencia en la capital catalana muestra el incremento de las denuncias por agresiones y abusos respecto a 2020



www.abc.es













Barcelona | El director de los Mossos d'Esquadra oculta la detención de menas por el caos: "Es una cuestión sensible"


El director de los Mossos evita señalar el perfil de los detenidos por el caos de Barcelona, pero los agentes admiten la presencia de menas.




okdiario.com


----------



## Santiago4 (5 Feb 2022)

VÍDEO: Nueva manifestación en el Besòs contra la inseguridad


Decenas de vecinos denuncian robos, violencia e intimidación




www.metropoliabierta.com













Más de 2.000 vecinos protestan por la inseguridad en el barrio barcelonés del Besòs
 

Mas de 2.000 personas han salido a las calles con pancartas y cacerolas. Dicen estar cansados de sufrir robos y agresiones a diario. Por ello, piden al Ayuntamiento que se ponga solución para acabar con el problema.




www.google.com


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



Algun dia, todos estos hipocritas Lazis como la farlopera de la Rahola, Rufianes y compañia acabaran siendo apuñalados por los propios Lazis, cuando se den cuenta en el estercolero en el que los han metido.


----------



## Roedr (6 Feb 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Alguna vez deberían hacer un documental de los ministros que hubo a lo largo del franquismo y como fueron desarrollando el país. Lo digo en algunos mensajes, pero en mi opinión Carrero Blanco como "seguidor" de Muñoz Grandes quería que España tuviera la bomba nuclear y de ese modo asegurarse los territorios que todavía tenía España permitiéndole por tanto tener la fuente de fosfatos que era el Sahara Occidental para apoyar al sector primario y el petróleo de Guinea Ecuatorial, con lo cual España con el dinero que sacaba también del turismo hubiera seguido la senda de la industrialización y sería algo más parecido a lo que es Corea del Sur. Sin embargo eso nunca paso y vamos camino de ser una Corea del norte marronida.
> 
> 
> 
> La de dinero que invirtió Felipe en Bilbao y Barcelona para que albergara los juegos olímpicos del 92, la de dinero que se se la soltado a estos zánganos para total que el país se desindustrialice, el sector primario valga una mierda, no tengamos ni fusil de asalto propio, y por si fuera poco se prefiera antes a los marronidos criminales indocumentados que a los turistas. Esto es un manicomio.



Es tan triste como dices.


----------



## Santiago4 (6 Feb 2022)

*Barcelona pierde gas: inversiones y grandes proyectos esquivan a la ciudad








Barcelona pierde gas: inversiones y grandes proyectos esquivan a la ciudad


¿Es Barcelona todavía un referente internacional? La ciudad lleva años perdiendo inversiones y proyectos muy importantes. ¡La lista es larga!



www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Si es malo para Barcelona y caGaluÑa ES BUENO PARA LA RAZA HUMANA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Santiago4 (6 Feb 2022)

*El Ayuntamiento admite que hay zonas de Barcelona donde es imposible dormir








El Ayuntamiento admite que hay zonas de Barcelona donde es imposible dormir


El Ayuntamiento admite que hay zonas de Ciutat Vella donde es imposible dormir: “Es intolerable”




www.metropoliabierta.com









¿Botellones, una batalla perdida?


BARCELONA Los macrobotellones se descontrolan en una Mercè anárquica Miles de personas se emborrachan en la plaza Espanya, frente al Macba y el paseo del Born, entre otros lugares...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Feb 2022)

Si no fuera por la familia que tengo viviendo allí, por mi, como si arde en llamas, lo mismo me da


----------



## rejon (8 Feb 2022)

"Barcelona, ciudad de vacaciones"


----------



## Santiago4 (8 Feb 2022)

*Denuncian la "dejadez" del Ayuntamiento con la Rambla, un icono de Barcelona*








FOTOS Denuncian la "dejadez" del Ayuntamiento con la Rambla, el paseo más internacional de Barcelona


Así está La Rambla, el popular paseo de Barcelona: pintadas en el mobiliario urbano, pavimiento roto y abandonado, cabinas telefónicas degradadas.




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (9 Feb 2022)

*Foment da por “imposible” su relación con Colau








Foment da por “imposible” su relación con Colau


La patronal @FomentTreball, que había iniciado un proceso de acercamiento con @AdaColau, no ve ningún avance en los proyectos que se negociaban como la reordenación de las superillas




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (11 Feb 2022)

*Colau dispara un 50% los altos cargos del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona








Colau dispara un 50% los altos cargos del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona


La Barcelona de Ada Colau cierra el año 2020 con un total de 402 cargos catalogados como "electos y de designación", una cifra que es superior a la del año




www.economiadigital.es




*


----------



## Santiago4 (13 Feb 2022)

800 independentistas se vuelven a manifestar en Barcelona


Bronca en la ciudad de Barcelona: 800 independentistas se manifiestan este sábado ilegalmente y los Mossos tienen que cargar contra ellos




okdiario.com













Laura Borràs participa en el corte ilegal de la Meridiana junto a 300 radicales secesionistas


La presidenta del Parlament, Laura Borràs, participa en el corte ilegal de la #Meridiana junto a 300 radicales secesionistas. La interrupción de tráfico no está autorizada por la Generalitat #Nacionalismo #Procés




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Feb 2022)

sin independencia ya paganos mas impuestos que el resto de españoles, no me quiero ni imaginar con ella, los catalufos estan locos no se donde cojones esta el seny catala....


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)

La otra cara:


----------



## Santiago4 (15 Feb 2022)

*Los Guardias Urbanos explotan contra Colau: solo funcionan cuatro de los doce furgones de la unidad antidisturbios








Los Guardias Urbanos explotan contra Colau: solo funcionan cuatro de los doce furgones de la unidad antidisturbios


Colau sigue en guerra con la Guardia Urbana. El sindicato CSIF ha denunciado el deterioro de la Unidad de Refuerzo para las Emergencias y la Proximidad (UREP)




www.economiadigital.es




*


----------



## Santiago4 (17 Feb 2022)

La justicia confirma la imputación de Colau por las subvenciones a entidades afines


Rechazo al recurso de la defensa de la alcaldesa de #Barcelona, que deberá declarar el próximo 4 de marzo y dar información sobre las ayudas que recibieron entidades próximas a su formación




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (22 Feb 2022)

Este lunes, _El programa de Ana Rosa_ ha informado de *un problema al que Barcelona tiene que enfrentarse








'El programa de AR' entrevista a dos carteristas en Barcelona: "Me importa cómo conseguir comida y tabaco"


La presencia de carteristas en las calles de las grandes ciudades es un problema del que se alerta a, sobre todo, los turistas que, despistados mientras admiran los monumentos, se convierten en presas fáciles de los delincuentes.




www.20minutos.es




*
ha reconocido el ladrón, que llegó a España en busca de una vida mejor y, finalmente, solo han aprendido a robar y delinquir.


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Feb 2022)

*La Barcelona abandonada en tiempos de Colau








La Barcelona abandonada en tiempos de Colau


.@JoanFerranS, exdirigente del PSC, describe en 'Flores de arcén' a personajes marginados y rincones de la ciudad que quedan fuera del radar




www-metropoliabierta-com.cdn.ampproject.org




*


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Mar 2022)

*El regreso de la delincuencia fuerza a reabrir el segundo juzgado de juicios inmediatos en Barcelona








El regreso de la delincuencia fuerza a reabrir el segundo juzgado de juicios inmediatos en Barcelona


La progresiva normalización de la actividad económica en Barcelona tras la última ola de la pandemia implica la recuperación de sectores que van de la hostelería, al comercio o el turismo, pero también algunos efectos colaterales no deseados. Y son estos actores de primera fila quienes llevan...




www.google.com




*


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Mar 2022)

como dijo girauta lo mejor de barcelona es cuando te vas



que pena con lo que podria haber sido y en lo que se ha quedado


----------



## Santiago4 (12 Mar 2022)

*Gonzalo Bernardos: “Colau quiere que Barcelona sea una ciudad dormitorio”*
*El economista señala que la alcaldesa está concentrada en “liquidar la riqueza” en la ciudad








Gonzalo Bernardos: “Colau quiere que Barcelona sea una ciudad dormitorio”


El economista @GonBernardos señala que la alcaldesa @AdaColau está concentrada en “liquidar la riqueza” en la ciudad; @COPE_Catalunya




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## rejon (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (19 Mar 2022)

*La Barcelona de Colau, ciudad sin ley: 200 ladrones que suman mil detenciones están en libertad*

*Las patrullas policiales de Barcelona acumulan fotografías de delincuentes que pese a su múltiple reincidencia campan libremente por las calles de la ciudad
En 2021 se registraron en la ciudad condal más de 146.000 delitos y la inseguridad se coloca como principal preocupación de los ciudadanos








La Barcelona de Ada Colau: 200 ladrones que suman mil detenciones están en libertad


Ada Colau es incapaz de poner freno a la inseguridad en Barcelona: hay 200 ladrones que han sido detenidos 1.000 veces y están libres.




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (22 Mar 2022)

*Foment acusa a Colau de ser una "amenaza" para la reindustrialización








Foment acusa a Colau de ser una "amenaza" para la reindustrialización


Josep Sánchez Llibre pide a los empresarios "luchar contra las políticas del decrecimiento económico" de formaciones como la de Colau




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (23 Mar 2022)

*24 horas de la policía en Barcelona: violaciones, robos, tráfico de drogas y 44 arrestos








Así es un día de los Mossos en Barcelona: un documento policial detalla los delitos más importantes


Metrópoli tiene acceso al registro de delitos del 18 de marzo en Barcelona, el día de la brutal violación a una joven de 20 años en la Barceloneta




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## alfamadrid (23 Mar 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



Que se la folle un moro y que se calle de una vez


----------



## Santiago4 (2 Abr 2022)

Los barrios más peligrosos e inseguros de Barcelona


La zona del Raval sigue siendo la peor con diferencia, seguida de la Barceloneta




www.larazon.es


----------



## Santiago4 (6 Abr 2022)

*Los índices de criminalidad suben en Barcelona en 2021, con las agresiones sexuales disparadas.








Los índices de criminalidad suben en Barcelona en 2021, con las agresiones sexuales disparadas


Aumento de la criminalidad en Barcelona en 2021, especialmente de los delitos sexuales, cuyos índices se han disparado




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (9 Abr 2022)

*Okupan un famoso hotel de la Rambla de Barcelona*








Okupan un famoso hotel de la Rambla de Barcelona


Los Mossos desalojan a los ocupantes del vestíbulo de un famoso hotel de la Rambla de Barcelona, propiedad de Núñez y Navarro




www.metropoliabierta.com









*Tema mítico* : - Barcelona, desbordada por los okupas, pide "instrumentos legales" para combatirlos


Barcelona, desbordada por los okupas, pide "instrumentos legales" para combatirlos El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona lanza un grito de auxilio para combatir las okupaciones en la ciudad. Barcelona, paraíso okupa Cataluña es la comunidad autónoma con mayor número de demandas por okupaciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Abr 2022)

Percepción de inseguridad

*Un 20% de los vecinos de Barcelona se sintieron víctimas de un delito en pandemia*
*Robos, amenazas y agresiones son los delitos más denunciados de la Encuesta de victimización del Área Metropolitana de Barcelona*








Un 20% de los vecinos de Barcelona se sintieron víctimas de un delito en pandemia


Robos, amenazas y agresiones son los delitos más denunciados de la Encuesta de victimización del Área Metropolitana de Barcelona




www.elperiodico.com







Santiago4 dijo:


> *Los índices de criminalidad suben en Barcelona en 2021, con las agresiones sexuales disparadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Abr 2022)

*El independentismo admite por primera vez la fuga de empresas en Cataluña
JxCat reconoce las deslocalizaciones, ahora que ERC está al frente de la Consejería de Empresa, criticada por sectores económicos que ven seguidismo de la CUP








El independentismo admite por primera vez la fuga de empresas


JxCat reconoce las deslocalizaciones, ahora que ERC está al frente de @empresacat criticada por sectores económicos que ven seguidismo de la CUP




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Foment acusa a Colau de ser una "amenaza" para la reindustrialización
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Al parecer todo el hub renovable de barcelona regado con dinero publico es un fake


Ojito al video




www.burbuja.info













Matías Carnero: "A partir de 2029 no se fabricarán más Seats en Martorell"


Matías Carnero (Barcelona, 1968) ha visto pasar por la dirección de Seat a siete presidentes durante las más de tres décadas que lleva en la empresa. De los cuales más de veinte años como presidente del comité de empresa, un cargo especialmente relevante en el esquema de cogestión alemán que...




www.elperiodico.com








__





¿Qué ocurrirá cuando las medidas "verdes" causen el cierre de alguna de las fábricas de coches en España?


Seat confirma un excedente laboral de 2.800 personas por el coche eléctrico El comité se abre a negociar medidas no traumáticas y alternativas de empleo https://www.lavanguardia.com/economia/20220309/8110275/seat-confirma-excedente-laboral-2-800-personas-coche-electrico.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Abr 2022)

*Ada Colau se queda sola al rechazar ampliar el aeropuerto de Barcelona sin tocar La Ricarda








Ada Colau se queda sola al rechazar ampliar el aeropuerto de Barcelona sin tocar La Ricarda


El Ayuntamiento pide ahora la inversión para agrandar el aeródromo preservando la laguna protegida




elpais.com




*


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Que se joda esta puta...... ella apoya todo esto. que se joda me nutre, ahora solo falta que la atraquen y ostien un grupo de menas para la nutricion maxima




Vale que esta tiparraca siempre haya sido una demagoga barata y una hipócrita pero a la Colau y sus compinches y compinchas las lleva criticando desde que salieron en el 2015, las cosas son como son.

Saludos.


----------



## Santiago4 (11 Abr 2022)

*VIDEO*








[VÍDEO] Incidentes en una procesión de Semana Santa de El Vendrell


La Policía Local arresta a dos jóvenes por boicotear unos pasos de Semana Santa en El Vendrell




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (15 Abr 2022)

EMPRESAS
Sobre los gases de efecto invernadero
*Nueva amenaza de fuga industrial en Cataluña por un impuesto extraordinario de la Generalitat a las emisiones*
Foment, Endesa o Repsol dan por hecho «deslocalizaciones» y «destrucción de ocupación» si el tributo sobre emisiones se acaba aprobando








Nueva amenaza de fuga industrial en Cataluña por un impuesto extraordinario de la Generalitat a las emisiones


Otra amenaza para la estabilidad empresarial de Cataluña emerge de los últimos Presupuestos de la Generalitat. El acuerdo suscrito entre ERC, Junts y los comunes para aprobarlos...




www.elmundo.es







Santiago4 dijo:


> *El independentismo admite por primera vez la fuga de empresas en Cataluña
> JxCat reconoce las deslocalizaciones, ahora que ERC está al frente de la Consejería de Empresa, criticada por sectores económicos que ven seguidismo de la CUP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbuje (15 Abr 2022)

La esta tía no era de CiU?
Obviamente que ataca a la Colau. 
No os enteráis ni de qué va el vídeo me parece. Es una indepe de derechas atacando una progre de izquierdas.


----------



## Santiago4 (15 Abr 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> La esta tía no era de CiU?
> Obviamente que ataca a la Colau.
> No os enteráis ni de qué va el vídeo me parece. Es una indepe de derechas atacando una progre de izquierdas.



Entre ellos se están cargando Cataluña. 
Y prometían un paraíso fuera de España


----------



## Santiago4 (15 Abr 2022)

*Xavier Ferrer, presidente del Gremi de Garatges de Barcelona: “La pandemia le ha ido muy bien a Colau para actuar contra el coche”*

*El representante del colectivo de los aparcamientos afirma que el gobierno local no atiende las sugerencias del sector y no descarta llevar ante la justicia su política de movilidad*
Xavier Ferrer, presidente del Gremi de Garatges de Barcelona: “La pandemia le ha ido muy bien a Colau para actuar contra el coche”


----------



## Santiago4 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## xixell (15 Abr 2022)

Con ella, "usted no sabe con quien está hablando, haré que lo despidan " y con su colega flipao el " seis alas " empezó la derroición en Cat.......


----------



## jota1971 (15 Abr 2022)

Llenita està de Guiris està Semana Santa, flipo con la pasión que le tienen a Barcelona....mas que vosotros...


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Abr 2022)

Se ha marcado un Zelenski y ha grabado el video desde Madrid.


----------



## Santiago4 (16 Abr 2022)

VÍDEO: Tiroteo de noche en la Barceloneta


VÍDEO | Una persona ha resultado herida este viernes por la tarde tras recibir un balazo en Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## ShellShock (16 Abr 2022)

La degeneración de Barcelona sí que es un "prusés imparapla".

Que disfruten mucho lo votado y ánimo a los españoles de bien que todavía quedan por allí.


----------



## salson (16 Abr 2022)

Pues ya veréis la última semana de abril con la huelga de la recogida de basuras q risas nos echamos. 

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Abr 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> La esta tía no era de CiU?
> Obviamente que ataca a la Colau.
> No os enteráis ni de qué va el vídeo me parece. Es una indepe de derechas atacando una progre de izquierdas.



Bueno, a menos que se cambiase de chaqueta, a finales de siglo pasado era de la esquerra republicana


----------



## PLS--palasaca (16 Abr 2022)

Non fotis nen.


----------



## rejon (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## yoyoa (16 Abr 2022)

Siembras, luego recoges...


----------



## Santiago4 (20 Abr 2022)

*Jordi Rabassa rechaza el éxito del turismo esta Semana Santa: "No aporta nada positivo"*

*El concejal del distrito de Ciutat Vella habla de "aglomeraciones insoportables" y pide "acabar con la sobreexplotación*








Jordi Rabassa rechaza el éxito del turismo esta Semana Santa: "No aporta nada positivo"


Jordi Rabassa, contra el turismo de esta Semana Santa en Ciutat Vella. El concejal del Distrito habla de "aglomeraciones insoportables" y pide "acabar con la sobreexplotación"




www.google.com





*Volkswagen inicia la cuenta atrás para la desaparición de Seat*
*Herbert Diess critica que el grupo catalán solo venda 400.000 coches: "Eso no es nada"








Volkswagen inicia la cuenta atrás para la desaparición de Seat


Herbert Diess critica que el grupo catalán solo venda 400.000 coches: "Eso no es nada"




www.google.com















Al parecer todo el hub renovable de barcelona regado con dinero publico es un fake


Ojito al video




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Covaleda (20 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026607



La mejor alcaldesa que han tenido en Madrid, Valencia, Málaga...
Ojalá dure muchos años.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Abr 2022)

Lo de cagaluña supera cualquier culebrón venesolano, chamo.


----------



## Santiago4 (20 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>











Huelga en Barcelona: la ciudad estará cinco días sin recogida de basura


ÚLTIMA HORA | Barcelona estará cinco días sin recogida de basura tras el fracaso de las negociaciones




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (24 Abr 2022)

*Alarma en Pedralbes por el aumento de ladrones que trepan por las fachadas








Alarma en Pedralbes por el aumento de ladrones que trepan por las fachadas


Alarma en Pedralbes: Los vecinos detectan un incremento de asaltos cometidos por ladrones que entran en viviendas trepando por las fachadas




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (27 Abr 2022)

*[VÍDEOS] Incidentes en Mataró obligan a salir corriendo a la policía*

*Altercados en un barrio de la ciudad barcelonesa fuerzan a retirarse a los agentes de la Policía local entre insultos y amenazas de agresión*








[VÍDEOS] Incidentes en Mataró obligan a salir corriendo a la policía


"Iban a por los policías", se quejan vecinos de la ciudad barcelonesa tras las algaradas callejeras en #Mataró




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (29 Abr 2022)

*Collboni se contradice y aprueba el plan turismofóbico de ERC*
*Los republicanos aseguran que Barcelona no puede aceptar un "retorno del crecimiento ilimitado" en una proposición votada favorablemente por el PSC*








Collboni se contradice y aprueba el plan turismofóbico de ERC


Collboni reprocha la turismofobia de Maragall pero vota a favor del plan turístico de ERC para este verano




www.metropoliabierta.com







Santiago4 dijo:


> *Jordi Rabassa rechaza el éxito del turismo esta Semana Santa: "No aporta nada positivo"*
> 
> *El concejal del distrito de Ciutat Vella habla de "aglomeraciones insoportables" y pide "acabar con la sobreexplotación*
> 
> ...


----------



## borgar (29 Abr 2022)

Pero así Barcelona será una ciudad ECO: generará menos emisiones y millones de "charnegos" se tendrán que volver a Extremadura, Andalucía y la "meseta"... Pues ya no habrá trabajo.

"Charnegos" culturalmente parecidos, malo
Catalanes que roban a manos llenas en su cortijo, bueno
Madrileños corruptos, malo... Esos son los peores.
Emigrantes sin control, haciendo de zonas de la metrópoli intransitables, bueno.

Con esa lógica ilogica...Ala!! A empacharse.


----------



## Woden (2 May 2022)

La mejor ciudad del mundo… MIS COJONES!


----------



## jota1971 (2 May 2022)

Pues ya estamos como siempre : Donde van todos los Guiris del Mundo Mundial cuando vienen a España.....a Barcelona....es que es sorprendente, con lo bonita que es Valenica y Malaga, o por lo menos visitar la Capital...No hay cojones...todos a Barcelona, es increible que Pasion...


----------



## Santiago4 (7 May 2022)

*Se disparan los hurtos en Barcelona a las puertas de verano*
*Los Mossos d'Esquadra contabilizan 17.000 robos al descuido entre enero y marzo de este año*








Se disparan los hurtos en Barcelona a las puertas de verano


Barcelona empieza a recuperar la "normalidad" delictiva, según los Mossos d'Esquadra




www.metropoliabierta.com




*De 'patrulla' con los cazacarteristas en el metro de Barcelona








De 'patrulla' con los cazacarteristas en el metro de Barcelona


Acoso y derribo contra los ladrones del metro: así actúan los miembros de Patrulla Ciudadana BCN




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (7 May 2022)

*Miedo en el empresariado de Barcelona ante una inminente campaña turismofóbica*
*Una veintena de entidades piden que no se use el turismo como herramienta política en el Ayuntamiento








Miedo en el empresariado de Barcelona ante una inminente campaña turismofóbica


El empresariado de Barcelona pide que no se use el turismo como herramienta política en el Ayuntamiento




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Jordi Rabassa rechaza el éxito del turismo esta Semana Santa: "No aporta nada positivo"*
> 
> *El concejal del distrito de Ciutat Vella habla de "aglomeraciones insoportables" y pide "acabar con la sobreexplotación*
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (7 May 2022)

*El youtuber y viajero Pau Clavero: "Solo me han robado en Barcelona"  








El youtuber y viajero Pau Clavero: "Solo me han robado en Barcelona"


La burla de Dani Mateo sobre Ada Colau cuando un youtuber habla de los hurtos en Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Se disparan los hurtos en Barcelona a las puertas de verano*
> *Los Mossos d'Esquadra contabilizan 17.000 robos al descuido entre enero y marzo de este año*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (15 May 2022)

*¿Qué es el Triángulo Golfo de Barcelona?*

*Los vecinos de la zona exigen a las administraciones garantizar su descanso ante los botellones constantes, el ruido, la suciedad y los actos de incivismo
Últimamente se ha convertido en insostenible”, advierten ante la pasividad de las administraciones competentes.








¿Qué es el Triángulo Golfo de Barcelona?


Los vecinos de la zona exigen a las administraciones garantizar su descanso ante los botellones constantes, el ruido, la suciedad y los actos de incivismo




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## Santiago4 (16 May 2022)

*Video*
*Batalla campal en Manlleu (Barcelona): más de veinte personas implicadas y varios heridos








Batalla campal en Manlleu (Barcelona): más de veinte personas implicadas y varios heridos


A pesar de la presencia de la policía municipal y de los Mossos d'Esquadra, la pelea que ocurrió Manlleu (




www.20minutos.es




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *[VÍDEOS] Incidentes en Mataró obligan a salir corriendo a la policía*
> 
> *Altercados en un barrio de la ciudad barcelonesa fuerzan a retirarse a los agentes de la Policía local entre insultos y amenazas de agresión*
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (16 May 2022)

Atila Colau


----------



## Santiago4 (17 May 2022)

*Barcelona destina un millón en ayudas para la instalación de rejas antigrafitis en las tiendas*




__





Barcelona destina un millón en ayudas para la instalación de rejas antigrafitis en las tiendas







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Santiago4 (17 May 2022)

*POLÍTICA MUNICIPAL
El grupo de Valents pide a Colau el cierre de todos los clubes cannábicos de Barcelona

Eva Parera acusa al gobierno municipal de haber convertido la ciudad en "la capital europea del porro" 








El grupo de Valents pide a Colau el cierre de todos los clubes cannábicos de Barcelona


El grupo municipal de Valents reclamará el cierre de todos los clubs de cannabis de Barcelona en la Comisión de Derechos Sociales, Cultura y Deportes que se celebrará




www.lavanguardia.com






*


----------



## Dr Robert (17 May 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Pues ya estamos como siempre : Donde van todos los Guiris del Mundo Mundial cuando vienen a España.....a Barcelona....es que es sorprendente, con lo bonita que es Valenica y Malaga, o por lo menos visitar la Capital...No hay cojones...todos a Barcelona, es increible que Pasion...




Madrid es la ciudad española que recibe más visitantes al año, seguida de Barcelona. Tener un hran aeropuerto internacional ayuda…


----------



## casaire (17 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Que se joda esta puta...... ella apoya todo esto. que se joda me nutre, ahora solo falta que la atraquen y ostien un grupo de menas para la nutricion maxima



El problema es que a los menas y demás nous catalans les gustan los limones fresquitos y no los higos secos.


----------



## Santiago4 (20 May 2022)

*Colau se plantea el peaje de 4 euros de acceso a Barcelona y limitar los cruceros








Colau se plantea el peaje de 4 euros de acceso a Barcelona y limitar los cruceros


La alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau, se ha manifestado a favor de estudiar la implantación de un peaje de acceso a la ciudad y de establecer un límite diario de llegada de cruceros




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (21 May 2022)

Los separatistas exigen que los marroquíes voten en España en plena crisis de espionaje


Los separatistas llevan décadas con la idea de incorporar inmigrantes marroquíes para forzarles a adoptar como primera lengua el catalán




okdiario.com






Santiago4 dijo:


> *Video*
> *Batalla campal en Manlleu (Barcelona): más de veinte personas implicadas y varios heridos
> 
> 
> ...











Manlleu, un polvorín con el 24% de inmigrantes en Cataluña: trabajo en la cárnica, robos y botellazos


Una pelea entre dominicanos y marroquíes ha puesto el foco en un pueblo que trata de mantener una frágil convivencia desde hace más de 20 años.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (23 May 2022)

*81 detenidos: colapso en la Ciudad de la Justicia el fin de semana*

*Los robos a turistas desbordan los calabozos del 'hub' judicial barcelonés: "Hemos vuelto a las peores épocas de 2019"








Colapso en los juzgados por los hurtos del fin de semana


La Ciudad de la Justicia, a rebosar: "Volvemos a las peores cifras de arrestos de 2019", alertan fuentes judiciales #robos #Barcelona




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (23 May 2022)

*Un grupo de Whatsapp contra los robos en comercios de Sant Gervasi*

*Unos 70 negocios se movilizan contra los hurtos en sus negocios avisándose con mensajes instantáneos








Un grupo de Whatsapp contra los robos en comercios de Sant Gervasi


Unos 70 comerciantes denuncian un aumento de hurtos en comercios de la zona alta de Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 May 2022)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Madrid es la ciudad española que recibe más visitantes al año, seguida de Barcelona. Tener un hran aeropuerto internacional ayuda…



No. Tú estas contabilizando a los españoles como "visitantes". Si entendemos como visitantes solo a extranjeros, Barcelona es la más visitada, lejos. Mucho más que madrid


----------



## Santiago4 (23 May 2022)

*La prensa internacional se hace eco el robo y persecución de Sebastian Vettel en Barcelona








La prensa internacional se hace eco el robo y persecución de Sebastian Vettel en Barcelona


Más información (Auto) Título noticia (Auto) Este lunes EL PERIÓDICO ha avanzado la historia de cómo el piloto de Fórmula 1 Sebastian Vettel ha sufrido un robo en Barcelona y acto seguido se ha dedicado a perseguir en patinete eléctrico a los ladrones. El curioso suceso no ha pasado...




www.elperiodico.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *81 detenidos: colapso en la Ciudad de la Justicia el fin de semana*
> 
> *Los robos a turistas desbordan los calabozos del 'hub' judicial barcelonés: "Hemos vuelto a las peores épocas de 2019"
> 
> ...



*7 deportistas famosos robados (como Vettel) en Barcelona*








7 deportistas famosos robados (como Vettel) en Barcelona


El piloto de fórmula 1 Sebastian Vettel ha sufrido este lunes, a las ocho de la mañana, un robo en Barcelona. Vettel iba en coche con su familia y, frente a un hotel del centro de la ciudad, se ha bajado un momento del vehículo. Ese momento ha sido aprovechado por unos ladrones para quitarle una...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Avila256 (23 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



¿ A disfrutar lo votado ?


----------



## PEPEYE (23 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No. Tú estas contabilizando a los españoles como "visitantes". Si entendemos como visitantes solo a extranjeros, Barcelona es la más visitada, lejos. Mucho más que madrid



Es cierto pero hay que tener en cuenta el tipo de turista internacional que visita Cataluña.
Turismo de calidad era la gran apuesta de Cataluña han vuelto a hacer el ridiculo el gasto medio por turista internacional HA BAJADO un 3,5 % ( el gasto es de 948 euros ) la media en España HA SUBIDO un 11,94% (1,190 euros )


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (23 May 2022)

De Madrid mejor no hablar no? 

No seré yo el que defienda la situación de Barcelona , pero la finalidad de este hilo es deshonesta , como los foreros que abundan en el.

Supongo que el hecho de haber vivido más de 40 años en la ciudad condal y seguir vivo debe ser un milagro.

En fin, seguid ahí, apoyando a la castuza de Ayuso , al hermano y la madre que la parió y sus "gestiones" en medio de una pandèmia ....y sobretodo no hablar de la delincuencia de la capital del reino mientras os roban en la puta cara.

Me voy a la playa que hace calor


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (23 May 2022)

La colau se ha cargado la ciudad, y encima prometio que estaria dos mandatos maximo tal como pone en los estatutos de su patido y el otro dia salio diciendo que se lo pasa por el toto y que se vuelve a presentar.


----------



## Guillotin (23 May 2022)

Que no se queje tanto la señora, Coulao no les ha traicionado, los pisitos en Barcelona siguen costando un cojón.
¿Madrid es la siguiente? El parque temático en que han transformado la ciudad no parece que se pueda estirar mucho más.


----------



## jota1971 (23 May 2022)

A ver pa situarnos que muchos sois peor que los Guiris.....Barcelona es el Tercer destino Turistico en Europa despues de Londres y Paris, y además destaca el hecho que es así sin ser la Capital del pais.....


----------



## Santiago4 (30 May 2022)

*Barcelona ciudad sin ley por la noche: «Es normal que nadie quiera venir a trabajar, es peligroso»








Barcelona ciudad sin ley por la noche: "Es normal que nadie quiera venir a trabajar, es peligroso"


Cake Minuesa se adentra en la noche de Barcelona para mostrar la inseguridad que existe por las calles de la ciudad condal




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Jun 2022)

*Barcelona registra un 80% más de hurtos con el regreso del turismo y se teme lo peor en verano*
*La ciudad va directa a unas vacaciones marcadas por la inseguridad por la intensa actividad de ladrones y carteristas








Barcelona registra un 80% más de hurtos con el regreso del turismo


#Barcelona registra un 80% más de hurtos con el regreso del turismo y se teme lo peor en verano




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*
*Se disparan los robos a las puertas del verano en Barcelona*

*También aumentan el tráfico de drogas, las riñas tumultuarias y las agresiones sexuales








Se disparan los robos a las puertas del verano en Barcelona


¡Más delincuencia en #Barcelona que en 2021!




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Jun 2022)

*Los empresarios catalanes estallan contra el impuesto a los cruceros: “Conseguirán que no vengan”*

*Foment y Pimec acusan a la Generalitat de Catalunya y al Ayuntamiento de Barcelona de actuar contra el turismo sin tener en cuenta que aporta el 12% del PIB*








Los empresarios catalanes estallan contra el impuesto a los cruceros: “Conseguirán que no vengan” - Economía Digital


Foment y Pimec acusan a la Generalitat de Catalunya y al Ayuntamiento de Barcelona de actuar contra el turismo sin tener en cuenta que aporta el 12% del PIB




www.economiadigital.es




*El nuevo barco de Open Arms atraca en el puerto de Barcelona*








El nuevo barco de Open Arms atraca en el puerto de Barcelona


El nuevo barco de rescate de Open Arms, el 'Open Arms Uno', ha atracado este domingo en el Puerto de Barcelona, procedente de los astilleros de Borriana (Castellón). El buque, el más grande de la flota de la oenegé, con capacidad para acoger un millar de refugiados, se quedará en la ciudad unos...




www.google.com


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Jun 2022)

*Video








Vídeo | Noche con la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona: robos, intentos de suicidio, peleas y botellones


"Que me insulten entra en el sueldo", explica uno de los policías de las cuatro patrullas de la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona que esta madrugada del 4 de junio están operativas en el distrito de Ciutat Vella. "Ese no es el problema", añade uno de sus compañeros. "Lo que nos preocupa es que vemos...




www.elperiodico.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Barcelona registra un 80% más de hurtos con el regreso del turismo y se teme lo peor en verano*
> *La ciudad va directa a unas vacaciones marcadas por la inseguridad por la intensa actividad de ladrones y carteristas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clakar (4 Jun 2022)

Lamentapla. Entre la falta de materia gris y de cojones de los catalanes y el “nu-es-pot-saber”, me hallo tocado, sudado y nutrido con tanta pornografía dura y meados de la ciutat condal.

Gaudeix ho votat i defecat


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Jun 2022)

*EL Raval*
*Saint-Denis, Molenweek..*
*'No pise este barrio': ciudades europeas que se llenan de inseguridad y violencia*
Alta tasa de pobreza, infraviviendas, guetos, escasos servicios públicos... son las características comunes de las zonas más pobres del continente que tiene uno de los mayores ingresos per cápita del mundo. 
“Veías riadas de gente *yendo hacia el estadio, robando, atracando*, con cúters para cortar bolsos. No podía creer lo que estaba pasando: es que eran cientos y cientos. Llegué al metro y la gente salía despavorida de allí abajo; imagínate lo que estaría pasando allí. Lanzaron gas pimienta y nos afectó de lleno”. El español José Francisco dio este testimonio a '20minutos' para relatar lo que le sucedió a él y a montones de *aficionados en los alrededores del estadio de Francia, en el barrio de Saint-Denis*, en París durante la final de la Champions entre el Real Madrid y el Liverpool el 28 de mayo pasado. Bandas de delincuentes bien organizadas asaltaron a los seguidores del Real Madrid y del Liverpool, y les robaron teléfonos móviles, carteras, pertenencias y ropa. A un autobús de aficionados que trataba de salir de la zona, *le abrieron las puertas laterales en marcha, y saquearon las maletas.*








'No pise este barrio': ciudades europeas que se llenan de inseguridad y violencia


Alta tasa de pobreza, infraviviendas, guetos, escasos servicios públicos... son las características comunes de las zonas más pobres del continente que tiene uno de los mayores ingresos per cápita del mundo.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Santiago4 (7 Jun 2022)

*Pelea masiva con diversos apuñalados en el barrio de Sants de Barcelona*

*Los Mossos indican que hay dos detenidos y unos 40 implicados en la reyerta








Pelea masiva con diversos apuñalados en el barrio de Sants de Barcelona


Los Mossos indican que hay dos detenidos y unos 40 implicados en la reyerta




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (8 Jun 2022)

Dardo al 'expresident'
*Gabriel Rufián llama "tarado" a Carles Puigdemont por declarar la independencia de Catalunya*

*Aragonès desautoriza al portavoz de ERC en el Congreso: "Discrepo absolutamente, no lo comparto en ningún caso y estoy convencido de que tendrá una explicación, si no una corrección"*
*El 'president' ha trasladado a Puigdemont, mediante un mensaje, esta posición crítica con Rufián*









Gabriel Rufián llama "tarado" a Carles Puigdemont por declarar la independencia de Catalunya


La jornada de resaca en el Congreso de los Diputados por la gala organizada por la Asociación de Periodistas Parlamentarios traerá cola. El portavoz de ERC en el Congreso, Gabriel Rufián, que recibió el premio al parlamentario 2.0, se ha pronunciado este miércoles sobre el asunto y el ya mítico...




www.elperiodico.com












Rufián tacha a Puigdemont de "tarado" por proclamar la independencia y Aragonès le pide corregirlo


El jefe del Governm catalán ha contestado: "Discrepo y no las comparto en ningún caso. Estoy convencido de que tendrán una explicación, si no una corrección"




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## todoayen (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2022)

Barcelona siempre tuvo ese tufillo de marginalidad. Colau lo “mejoró”.


----------



## Santiago4 (9 Jun 2022)

*Calles pacificadas de Barcelona, convertidas en un vertedero*








Calles pacificadas de Barcelona, convertidas en un vertedero


¡Qué Barcelona más dejada nos está quedando! La ciudad, desbordada de basura por el incivismo y la inacción del gobierno de Colau




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Jun 2022)

*'Mierdalona': el movimiento de Twitter que denuncia la suciedad de Barcelona*

*Decenas de usuarios comparten imágenes de la acumulación de basura en diversas zonas de la ciudad para evindenciar la problemática









'Mierdalona': el movimiento de Twitter que denuncia la suciedad de Barcelona


Usuarios de Twitter desencadenan el movimiento #mierdalona para denunciar la suciedad de Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## todoayen (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Yamato (10 Jun 2022)

La gobiernan Españolazos de Podemos y Psoe, quien se puede sorprender???


----------



## Santiago4 (12 Jun 2022)

[Vídeo] Así actúan los 'relojeros', la violenta banda de ladrones que despluma a los turistas


[Vídeo] Un 'relojero' asalta a plena luz del día a un hombre en la Via Laietana de Barcelona ante la mirada atónita de los transeúntes




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Jun 2022)

*Un grupo de ladrones le rompe la mandíbula a un hombre en Barcelona para robarle el reloj*

*La comisión de este tipo de delitos prolifera en la ciudad: tan sólo el pasado fin de semana, los Mossos detuvieron a una docena de individuos por este motivo








Un grupo de ladrones le rompe la mandíbula a un hombre en Barcelona para robarle el reloj


Un grupo de ladrones le rompe la mandíbula a un hombre en #Barcelona para robarle el reloj. La comisión de estos delitos prolifera en la ciudad: sólo el pasado fin de semana, los Mossos detuvieron a una docena de individuos por este motivo




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> [Vídeo] Así actúan los 'relojeros', la violenta banda de ladrones que despluma a los turistas
> 
> 
> [Vídeo] Un 'relojero' asalta a plena luz del día a un hombre en la Via Laietana de Barcelona ante la mirada atónita de los transeúntes
> ...


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Jun 2022)

Ahora lo que debería hacer, si fuese una persona intachable moralmente, sería pirarse de tabarnia, porque gente como ella sobra y le ha hecho mucho daño a barcelona.
Pero no lo hará, su vida es la farándula indepe.


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Woden (15 Jun 2022)

Como van las encuestas ahí? Volverán a disfrutar lo votado?


----------



## Santiago4 (16 Jun 2022)

*Barcelona tendrá un nuevo juzgado de guardia ante el "alarmante" aumento de delitos








Barcelona tendrá un nuevo juzgado de guardia ante el "alarmante" aumento de delitos


El CGPJ confía en que el nuevo juzgado para celebrar juicios inmediatos, que se pondrá en marcha el 1 de julio, "repercutirá en la seguridad y en el impacto económico en los comerciantes"




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (19 Jun 2022)

Protesta en el Gòtic
*Un turista del Bus Turístic se encara a una 'mani' contra la llegada de más turistas*

*Limitar la llegada de cruceros. Interrumpir toda campaña de promoción por parte de Turisme de Barcelona. Reducir el número de terrazas. Renunciar a cualquier ampliación aeroportuaria… *La Assemblea de Barris pel Decreixement Turístic (ABDT) ha salido a la calle este domingo tal vez con poca capacidad de convocatoria (apenas eran una treintena de personas) pero desde luego con ambición en sus reivindicaciones y sobre todo con osadía en su acciones. Han parado un Bus Turístic que pasaba por el Moll de la Fusta. Le han colocado pancartas y no le dejaban proseguir. La acción no ha gustado a uno de los pasajeros del vehículo, que ha bajado del bus y ha tenido que ser contenido por la Guardia Urbana. Aunque parezca una anécdota, ha sido algo muy simbólico sobre cómo tras dos años de calma por culpa de la pandemia, las espadas siguen en alto.
Con la ciudad camino de colgar de nuevo el cartel de completo, la asamblea vecinar ha insitido en recordar lo ya advertido antes de la pandemia, que en su opinión el sector turístico *gentrifica barrios, precariza el empleo, sube los precios, mercantiliza el espacio público, es causa de ruido de noche, incrementa el consumo de agua per cápita y causa contaminación* en el peor de los momentos.








Un turista del Bus Turístic se encara a una 'mani' contra la llegada de más turistas


Limitar la llegada de cruceros. Interrumpir toda campaña de promoción por parte de Turisme de Barcelona. Reducir el número de terrazas. Renunciar a cualquier ampliación aeroportuaria… La Assemblea de Barris pel Decreixement Turístic (ABDT) ha salido a la calle este domingo tal vez con poca...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Santiago4 (23 Jun 2022)

*Los vecinos de la Barceloneta, al límite por el incivismo








Los vecinos de la Barceloneta, al límite en vísperas de Sant Joan: "Hay gente que toma ansiolíticos"


Los vecinos de la #Barceloneta afirman que se ha recuperado la situación de 2019 y denuncian que un turismo low cost descontrolado que degrada el barrio




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Ada Colau, profeta.


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## todoayen (25 Jun 2022)

Si, con Cristóbal Colau y su moderno pelau


----------



## Santiago4 (26 Jun 2022)

*VÍDEO I Ola de robos en el Pride: más de un centenar de móviles y carteras








VÍDEO I Ola de robos en el Pride: más de un centenar de móviles y carteras


La avenida de Maria Cristina estaba desbordada de gente en el fin de fiesta del Pride ¡y los ladrones intentaron hacer su agosto!




www.metropoliabierta.com





[VÍDEOS] El otro Pride: saqueo de móviles, detenciones y colapso*

*Policía, seguridad privada y servicios sanitarios se afanaron en controlar a las bandas de ladrones que robaban a los asistentes








[VÍDEOS] El otro Pride: saqueo de móviles, detenciones y colapso


El Orgullo que no se vio en #Barcelona: alud de robos de teléfonos y carteras, aglomeraciones y una acta de la Guardia Urbana




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Jul 2022)

*Alerta policial: Cataluña se llena de armas por el aumento del negocio de la droga*
*Los Mossos atribuyen este incremento a la expansión del mercado de producción y tráfico de marihuana*








Crece la venta ilegal de armas de fuego en Cataluña


Alerta policial: Cataluña se llena de armas por el aumento del negocio de la droga




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Jul 2022)

*El modelo policial, judicial y político están obsoletos. Y esto ha hecho que cojan a Barcelona como una ciudad permisiva. Entran en el juzgado, salen al día siguiente y siguen robando, es su modus vivendi. Hay gente que tiene 150 antecedentes y no ha pisado la cárcel, eso no se entiende”








El portavoz de un sindicato de los Mossos advierte que "este verano será muy significativa la cantidad de delitos en Barcelona"


Albert Palacio, del sindicato USPAC, asegura que “tenemos un problema muy grave con los 'menas'. Si no están tutelados por la Generalitat, delinquen, sobre todo en la ciudad de Barcelona” | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (21 Jul 2022)

*Uno de cada cuatro barceloneses dice haber sufrido uno o más delitos en la ciudad*








¿Cuáles son los distritos más inseguros de Barcelona?


¿Sabes cuáles son los distritos de Barcelona más inseguros?




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (22 Jul 2022)

*Batalla campal a plena luz del día en el Raval de Barcelona








Batalla campal a plena luz del día en el Raval de Barcelona


Dos agentes de la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona tuvieron que intervenir en una pelea entre seis personas involucradas entre la calle d'en Robador y la plaza de...




www.20minutos.es




*


----------



## Santiago4 (22 Jul 2022)

*Vídeo | Así asaltaban unos ladrones entidades bancarias de Barcelona








Vídeo | Así asaltaban unos ladrones entidades bancarias de Barcelona


Los delincuentes robaban principalmente aparatos de electrónica, como móviles, tabletas y ordenadores




www.elperiodico.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (9 Ago 2022)

*La Barcelona de los cien detenidos al día








La Barcelona de los cien detenidos al día


Agentes alertan de que "los arrestos ya no caben en las comisarías"; oficialmente, @mossos no ve repunte de detenciones ni de delitos




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (13 Ago 2022)

*[VÍDEO] Batalla campal entre manteros y Urbana en Barcelona*








[VÍDEO] Batalla campal entre manteros y Urbana en Barcelona


Vendedores ambulantes se enzarzan con el cuerpo municipal de seguridad tras ser expulsados de la Barceloneta




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Tus impuestos 








Colau da 100.000 euros de más a ‘su’ cooperativa de manteros


Metrópoli Abierta




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (13 Ago 2022)

*Los robos con violencia se disparan un 41% en Barcelona*








Los robos con violencia se disparan un 41% en Barcelona


Los asaltos violentos en la calle en Barcelona aumentaron un 41% entre enero y junio de 2022




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Woden (13 Ago 2022)

Me nutre. Creo que solo un nuke sobre Jerusalen y La Meca me nutriría más.


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Ago 2022)

*La brutal cifra de hurtos en Barcelona: 200 al día*








La brutal cifra de hurtos en Barcelona: 200 al día


Los hurtos en Barcelona se disparan un 69% este 2022




www.metropoliabierta.com




*¡Alguien lo ha visto!*








[VÍDEO] Un robo en directo en Barcelona incendia las redes


El hurto se produjo durante una conexión de TVE en la que un turista loaba la Ciudad Condal: "Me encanta"




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com







Santiago4 dijo:


> *Los robos con violencia se disparan un 41% en Barcelona*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *La brutal cifra de hurtos en Barcelona: 200 al día*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al que le encanta Barcelona es al quién aparece por detrás y todo ante la pasividad del que graba, que prefiere seguir la entrevista al turista. Al menos entregarán la grabación a la policía para que pueda dar con el individuo y esclarecer los hechos.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



¿Qué quiere la guarra insaciable esa?

Han parado a la ultraderecha y tienen inmersión linguística, ¿No querrá además orden, progreso y respeto a la ley?


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## LangostaPaco (15 Ago 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## Santiago4 (17 Ago 2022)

*Aumenta el número de robos con fuerza en domicilios del Maresme*
*En Mataró los robos con violencia e intimidación aumentan un 56,8% en un año, los hurtos un 47,9% y los delitos contra la libertad sexual un 53,3%.








Aumenta el número de robos con fuerza en domicilios del Maresme


En Mataró los robos con violencia e intimidación aumentan un 56,8% en un año, los hurtos un 47,9% y los delitos contra la libertad sexual un 53,3%




www.lavanguardia.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (19 Ago 2022)

*Más homicidios, tráfico de drogas y robos en Barcelona: la criminalidad aumenta








Más homicidios, tráfico de drogas y robos en Barcelona: la criminalidad aumenta


¡Ojo! Más delitos, si es que se podía, en #Barcelona: ¡suben los homicidios, los robos y el narcotráfico!




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Wasi (19 Ago 2022)

Os jodeis cagalanes


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (20 Ago 2022)

*Barcelona ya cuadruplica a Madrid en okupaciones*








Barcelona cuadruplica a Madrid en okupaciones


#Barcelona ya cuadruplica a #Madrid en okupaciones con 16 diarias




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alex Cosma (22 Ago 2022)

Con la supuesta inmersión lingüística sucede lo siguiente:

1- Al mismo tiempo que "imponen" el catalán y el euskera, IMPONEN (este sí con mayúsculas) el *inglés*.

2- Los idiomas catalán y euskera sólo tienen recorrido en Cataluña y Euskadi; el inglés en todo el mundo: es la lengua de la modernidad, de la globalización, del imperialismo, del adoctrinamiento masivo, del pensamiento único.

3- Al "favorecer" (entre comillas, sí) al catalán y al euskera (de corto recorrido ambos) sobre el castellano, lo que se hace, de facto, es favorecer al INGLÉS (empujar a que la gente aprenda y hable inglés). Si el castellano es "arrinconado" y además obligan a hablar catalán o euskera (de corto recorrido), la salida es hablar inglés (que es el objetivo real: ACULTURACIÓN Y DESTRUCCCIÓN DEL PUEBLO, y sustitución por inmigración).

4- Conclusión: el euskera y el catalán están desapareciendo, so pretexto de ser protegidos e impulsados. Siempre sucede con todo tipo de cultura: cuando es arrebatada al PUEBLO (pueblo aculturado) y es sostenida "defendida" por las instituciones de PODER. Pero esto no es casualidad, sino el objetivo del PODER. Sí, las minorías poderhabientes vascas y catalanas son las primeras que odian al pueblo vasco y catalán, por eso lo sustituyen por inmigración (y el resto de pueblos y culturas de lo que se conoce como España, igual: todos exterminados por el PODER).

La institucionalización de la defensa de un idioma es la antesala de su desaparición, en realidad de su aniquilación... No en vano los catalanes y los vascos (regiones con mayor densidad de población que otras) están siendo LOS PRIMEROS exterminados y sustituidos por inmigración (la España vaciada se extermina por otros medios).

El idioma es del PUEBLO y solo del PUEBLO, y surge de una determinada cosmovisión. Cuando un idioma se institucionaliza (como el euskera batua en Euskadi) es para arrancárselo al PUEBLO, por tanto para matar al PUEBLO. Esto no lo entienden ni los vascos... como para que lo entiendan los castellanos (también en proceso de exterminio). Los castellanos que han sido educados en el antivasquismo (igual que los vascos educados en el anticastellanismo) creen, ingenuos e ignorantes ellos, que la imposición del euskera batua y el catalán es en favor de la independencia y la cultura vasca y catalana...


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Con la supuesta inmersión lingüística sucede lo siguiente:
> 
> 1- Al mismo tiempo que "imponen" el catalán y el euskera, IMPONEN (este sí con mayúsculas) el *inglés*.
> 
> ...




De lo que nos acordamos muchos ahora es de que el PSOE no está ayudando nada para que se cumpla la sentencia del TSJC que obliga a que -al menos- se dé un raquítico 25% de castellano en las escuelas de Cataluña.


----------



## Santiago4 (23 Ago 2022)

*Barcelona, amenazada a largo plazo por la turismofobia de Colau*








Barcelona, amenazada a largo plazo por la turismofobia de Colau | Noticias de Hoteles, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


La prosperidad de Barcelona afronta un riesgo a largo plazo y no solo en el presente debido a la falta de proyectos turísticos a varios años vista de la




www.preferente.com


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## entropio (24 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí completo, hace falta el tarro de sal de frutas al lado para no empacharse, que risas, duelo de charos en ok Corral.:



Extreme charifiqueishon.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Ago 2022)

Pilar Mongola.

Si votas mierda mongola obtienes mierda. Está pájara no está bien de la cabeza.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (25 Ago 2022)

*Policías de la Guardia Urbana: "No hay voluntad política para erradicar el 'top manta'"








Agentes de la Guardia Urbana: "No hay voluntad política para erradicar el 'top manta'"


Decenas de manteros vuelven a ocupar algunas de las principales calles y plazas más turísticas de Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com




**Colau da 100.000 euros de más a ‘su’ cooperativa de manteros*
*Diomcoop recibió el año pasado 317.000 euros en ayudas, un 49% más de lo presupuestado


Aviso de redirección




Barcelona: Colau subvenciona a los manteros el 50% más de lo previsto y recorta el 32% las ayudas los comercios










El conflicto de Colau: combate ahora a los manteros tras darles 1,1 millones en ayudas


Durante la última legislatura, el equipo municipal de Ada Colau apostaba por una amplia permisividad que había enconado los ánimos de los comerciantes y los restauradores




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (25 Ago 2022)

No es que el proyecto no quiera estar en Barcelona, si no que la Colau y el Hay-untamiento no lo han aprobado. Despues de años de marear la perdiz no les ha dado la gana que se haga.

Era un proyecto cultural, pero la para la Colau es mucho mejor que ese espacio lo ocupen manteros y menas, para que multiculturicen a todos los guiris que vengan a Barcelona,


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Ago 2022)

que se joda la puta


----------



## Santiago4 (27 Ago 2022)

VÍDEO | Un hombre asesta tres puñaladas a otro en el Raval


El agresor, que asestó tres puñaladas a la víctima, ya ha sido detenido y la víctima hospitalizada




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (29 Ago 2022)

*El Ayuntamiento de Colau a la Guardia Urbana: “No sois bienvenidos a las fiestas de barrio”*








El Ayuntamiento de Colau a la Guardia Urbana: "No sois bienvenidos a las fiestas de barrio"


Los sindicatos del cuerpo eleven el tono de sus críticas hacia el gobierno municipal




www.larazon.es


----------



## Santiago4 (30 Ago 2022)

*Un sindicato de la Urbana acusa al gobierno de Colau de "obstaculizar" la labor policial








Un sindicato de la Urbana acusa al gobierno de Colau de "obstaculizar" la labor policial


Polémica en las fiestas de Sants: el sindicato CSIF denuncia que una alto cargo municipal les dijo a unos agentes de la Guardia Urbana que no eran "bienvenidos" a las fiestas de Sants




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *El Ayuntamiento de Colau a la Guardia Urbana: “No sois bienvenidos a las fiestas de barrio”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Una alto cargo de Barcelona en Comú echó a la Guardia Urbana de las Fiestas de Sants








Una alto cargo de los comunes echó a la Urbana de Sants


La política de BComú trató de ahuyentar a agentes de la UREP, los antidisturbios, de las Fiestas Alternativas de Sants, en #Barcelona; @GUBCNCSIF exige "responsabilidades políticas"




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

Lewandowski ya lleva 4 goles, ¿qué guano, hembidriosos?


----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Dato OBJETIVO : Madrid hasta el QUINTUPLE de asesinatos y el CUADRUPLE de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por habitante y robos de relojes a punta de pistola en el Paseo de la Castellana o que drogadictos secuestren a parejas aleatorias a punta de pistola sólo pasa en Madrid.



Por eso la gente se larga:



Barcelona sólo supera a Madrid en robos supuestamente con violencia, que es un delito asociado al turismo. Madrid llega a tener el QUINTUPLE de asesinatos, CUADRUPLE de secuestros y munchas mas violaciones totales y por persona.

Barcelona dobla en turistas a Madrid pero no en robos, así que os montais unas pajas mentales que se desmienten con aritmética elemental, además de que curiosamente en Barcelona hay más residentes alemanes, rusos, franceses, británicos, italianos etc que en Madrid con la mitad de población y sin ser capital.

Es en Madrid sonde los robos los sufren los residentes, pues Madrid tiene una cifra de turistas ridícula para ser una capital del Sur de Europa.









Mad Max: - Escalofriante imagen: MACHETES incautados. Enésima reyerta de presuntos MENAS a MACHETAZOS en pleno Madrid, con 24 detenidos.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Bandas-latinas-en-Madrid-detenidos-en-Carabanchel-24-jovenes-12-de-ellos-menores-de-edad-tras-una-reyerta-2-2480471933--20220822114702.html Bandas latinas en Madrid: detenidos en Carabanchel 24 jóvenes, 12 de ellos menores de edad, tras una reyerta La...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Herido a ESPADAZOS en pleno centro de Madrid, tras los 5 asesinatos en un mes y 6 herido graves en una semana


La mayoría de medios lo ocultan: https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/agreden-hombre-espada-casera-parque-lavapies-20220722193128-nt.html Agreden a un hombre con una espada casera en un parque de Lavapiés El singular ataque se produjo en el transcurso de una pelea entre cuatro personas, dos...




www.burbuja.info








*Madrid hasta el QUINTUPLE de ASESINATOS que Barcelona, hasta el CUADRUPLE de secuestros, más violaciones totales y por persona:



Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid:






Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info





Datos oficiales:









Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*

,


----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (30 Ago 2022)

*Barcelona va camino de Francia *








El verano sangriento que asola Francia: degollamientos, agresiones y emboscadas a la Policía


Los delitos violentos proliferan en los "banlieue" galos, mientras la prensa y una buena parte de la política francesa rebaja la gravedad de la barbarie cotidiana




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Arístides (30 Ago 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *Barcelona va camino de Francia *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Madrid, con hasta el QUINTUPLE de asesinatos que Barcelona, CUADRUPLE de secuestros y record de violaciones totales y por habitantes, con atracos a punta de pistola en el Paseo de la Castellana y MENAS asaltando comisarías para robar pistolas ya es peor que París:*






Mad Max: - Seguimiento, OTOÑO-VERANO SANGRIENTO en MADRID:20 apuñalados en 20 días, 8 heridos graves en 6 días, 5 asesinatos en 1 mes, robo de relojes a pistola.


Hilo de seguimiento del verano sangriento en las calles de Madrid. Datos oficiales: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-pasa-en-madrid-con-las-violaciones-por-que-tiene-el-mayor-numero-de-agresiones-sexuales-datos-del-ine-inside.1774804/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Santiago4 (30 Ago 2022)

*Los guardaespaldas de Colau detienen a dos georgianos que iban a robar en el edificio donde reside








Los guardaespaldas de Colau detienen a dos georgianos que iban a robar en el edificio donde reside


La inseguridad llega hasta las puertas de la casa de la alcaldesa de Barcelona, cuyos vecinos se libran de un robo por los escoltas de Colau.




www.google.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *Un sindicato de la Urbana acusa al gobierno de Colau de "obstaculizar" la labor policial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perrosno (30 Ago 2022)

Baia, baia, baia, no me lo hexperaba hoyjan. 
A disfrutar lo jodido petarda.
Voy a comer y encima el doble, por esta gran nutrición


----------



## César Borgia (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (2 Sep 2022)

*El mayor digital del mundo pone en un brete a Barcelona*

*El mayor digital en inglés del mundo abre con el apuñalamiento de Barcelona*

*El 'Mail Online' hurga en la inseguridad de la Ciudad Condal con el titular "terror turista en Barcelona" tras un robo con violencia*








El mayor digital en inglés del mundo abre con el apuñalamiento de Barcelona


El @MailOnline aplasta la reputación de Barcelona con el titular: "Terror turista" en su apertura




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com












VÍDEO: Roban y apuñalan a un joven turista en el centro de Barcelona


VÍDEO: Cuatro ladrones asaltan a un turista con una arma blanca rodeados de decenas de personas




www.metropoliabierta.com












España destruye 190.000 empleos y suma 40.000 parados en agosto por el fin de la campaña turística


La Seguridad Social registró de media 20.151.001 y el SEPE contabiliza 2.924.240 desempleados



www.abc.es


----------



## nraheston (2 Sep 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> *Barcelona va camino de Francia *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menas delincuentes, Lyon es una ciudad sin ley, y racaille.
Recordemos que 26 de los 27 islamistas de la "gang des barbarians" que secuestraron durante 24 días y asesinaron a Ilan Halimi ya están en libertad.



Arístides dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173365



Madrid vive del sector servicios y de que concentran el 75% de la inversión extranjera.








Madrid concentró el 75% de la inversión extranjera en España en 2020 gracias al 'efecto sede'


Pese a que la mayoría de inversiones entran por Madrid, Catalunya lidera el inmovilizado material de las empresas extranjeras




www.eldiario.es





Además de que Cataluña está perdiendo cada vez más inversiones.








La inversión extranjera creció un 23,6% en Madrid en 2020 y se hundió un 22,7% en Cataluña


La Comunidad de Madrid lideró la atracción de inversión extranjera en España durante 2020 con 17.910 millones de euros, lo que representa el 75,2% del




www.elindependiente.com





La producción industrial y las exportaciones son muy importantes, pero no lo son todo, porque por esa regla de 3 Galicia también sería importante al tener 2 provincias por delante de las Vascongadas.


----------



## Ignatius (2 Sep 2022)

Ahora a joderse y a disfrutar de lo votado. 
¿No querían Colau? Pues ahora tienen 3 tazas de colacau.


----------



## mxmanu (2 Sep 2022)

Hasta los museos les molestan a los guarros. 

Menos carteras se llevarán los ingenieros marronidos.


----------



## Santiago4 (4 Sep 2022)

*Acribillan a un hombre en Barcelona con varios disparos desde una moto








Acribillado un hombre en Barcelona esta madrugada


Un hombre de 43 años ha sido acribillado esta madrugada en Barcelona al recibir no menos de cuatro disparos desde una motocicleta en marcha, un suceso que ya investigan los @mossos




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (10 Sep 2022)

BARCELONA, CIUDAD SIN LEY
*La Barcelona de Colau: las violaciones con penetración y las peleas callejeras se disparan hasta un 50%








Barcelona: las violaciones y las peleas callejeras se disparan hasta un 50%


Los datos no dejan lugar a dudas: Barcelona empeora, cada año, su seguridad. Los delitos han aumentando un 40% respecto a 2021.




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (11 Sep 2022)

*La Guardia Urbana de Colau: “Barcelona es una ciudad insegura, ha sido el peor verano de los últimos años”*
*El cuerpo insiste en el “desgobierno” en el Ayuntamiento y la “falta de apoyo institucional”*
Hay más problemas. “*Es la ciudad más okupada de España*, y todo ello es culpa del ‘efecto llamada’ del Ayuntamiento de Colau”, al que también culpan de “permitir los micro y macrobotellones”, que además han regresado con fuerza tras la pandemia. Las mismas fuentes de la Urbana tiran de hemeroteca y recuerdan que el concejal de Seguridad, Albert Batlle, dijo en su momento que los botellones se “tienen que sociabilizar”, lo que el cuerpo traduce como “permitir”.
*








La Guardia Urbana de Colau: “Barcelona es una ciudad insegura, ha sido el peor verano de los últimos años”


El cuerpo insiste en el “desgobierno” en el Ayuntamiento y la “falta de apoyo institucional”




www.larazon.es




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *El Ayuntamiento de Colau a la Guardia Urbana: “No sois bienvenidos a las fiestas de barrio”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (11 Sep 2022)

*Una media de 600 hurtos semanales en el centro de Barcelona








Una media de 600 hurtos semanales en el centro de Barcelona


El refuerzo policial en zonas turísticas aplaca el repunte de los delitos



www.abc.es




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> *La brutal cifra de hurtos en Barcelona: 200 al día*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (12 Sep 2022)

*Una ‘youtuber’ inglesa alerta sobre los peligros de Barcelona tras sufrir un robo








Roban a una ‘youtuber’ inglesa en una terraza de Barcelona


La creadora de contenido explica que le hurtaron el teléfono mientras comía en una terraza de la capital catalana




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


Santiago4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1177465
> 
> *El mayor digital del mundo pone en un brete a Barcelona*
> 
> ...


----------



## Santiago4 (24 Sep 2022)

La afición marroquí asalta el estadio de Cornellà


⚽ Desastre en el campo. La afición marroquí asalta el estadio de Cornellà durante el amistoso Marruecos - Chile




www.metropoliabierta.com






Santiago4 dijo:


> *Barcelona va camino de Francia *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Desastre en el campo: la afición marroquí asalta el estadio de Cornellà


Videos: desastre en el campo: la afición marroquí asalta el estadio de Cornellà Desastre en el campo del RCD Espanyol en Cornellà. El estadio, que el pasado viernes acogió el encuentro amistoso entre las selecciones de Marruecos y de Chile, pudo haber terminado en desastre después de que la...




www.burbuja.info












El asalto de aficionados marroquíes al campo del Espanyol se saldó con 30 vigilantes heridos


¡30 vigilantes heridos durante el partido Chile-Marruecos en el campo del Espanyol en #Cornellà!




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Sep 2022)

*Muere un joven apuñalado en Barcelona durante la Mercè*
*El hombre de 25 años ha sido agredido junto a la plaza de Espanya; otra persona ha sido acuchillada en el Bogatell y está grave*








Muere un joven apuñalado en Barcelona durante las fiestas de la Mercè


ÚLTIMA HORA Un joven de 25 años ha muerto apuñalado junto a la plaza de Espanya y otra persona ha sido agredida por arma blanca en el cuello en el Bogatell




www.metropoliabierta.com




*El robo de un patinete deja un muerto por apuñalamiento en medio de la calle en l'Hospitalet de Llobregat*








El robo de un patinete deja un muerto por apuñalamiento en medio de la calle en L'Hospitalet de L...


La víctima, un hombre, se ha resistido a ser robado y ha sido cuando lo han apuñalado fatalmente en el pecho.




www.google.com




*Tres atracadores encapuchados matan de un tiro en la cabeza a una trabajadora de un bingo en Tortosa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/espana/catalunya/2022-09-19/tres-encapuchados-matan-a-una-trabajadora-de-un-bingo-en-tortosa-de-un-disparo-en-la-cabeza.html%3foutputType=amp


*


----------



## AEM (25 Sep 2022)

Que se jodan los putos catalanes odiadores


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Sep 2022)

*Cataluña ya triplica el número de violaciones de Madrid: 486 frente a 137 en lo que va de año








Cataluña ya triplica el número de violaciones de Madrid: 486 en este año


Cataluña ya triplica el número de violaciones de la comunidad de Madrid: 486 frente a 137 en los primeros seis meses de año




okdiario.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Sep 2022)

En plaza Espanya

*Saqueos y vandalismo en Sants tras los conciertos de la Mercè 2022*
*Un grupo de jóvenes ha calcinado motos y bicis en la calle Tarragona y ha asaltado comercios y tiendas en Creu Coberta








Saqueos y vandalismo en Sants tras los conciertos de la Mercè 2022


Un grupo de jóvenes ha calcinado motos y bicis en la calle Tarragona y ha asaltado comercios y tiendas en Creu Coberta




www.elperiodico.com




Un grupo de 500 vándalos provocaron los altercados de la Mercè*
*








Batlle atribuye a 500 personas los altercados de la Mercè


Albert Batlle desvincula los apuñalamientos y los disturbios y saqueos y anima a los ciudadanos a salir por la Mercè




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (25 Sep 2022)

*Vamos hacia un camino sin retorno*".

*"Las agresiones con arma blanca y los robos con violencia en Cataluña están fuera de control desde hace muchos meses"*, denuncian fuentes de los Mossos d'Esquadra a EL ESPAÑOL.
*"la fobia policial viene desde el propio gobierno" liderado por Colau*. Zambrano ha denunciado la "falta de previsión" en torno a "incidentes que sabemos que se van a producir".
Apuñalamientos, saqueos y hogueras en las fiestas de la Mercè: "Cataluña está fuera de control"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (26 Sep 2022)

*La sección de CSIF de la Guardia Urbana denuncia la "inseguridad" en Barcelona*
*Un sindicato de la policía municipal exige medidas "urgentes" y "contundentes" para solucionar la situación de "caos" que se vive en Barcelona*








CSIF Guardia Urbana denuncia la "inseguridad" en Barcelona


SEGURIDAD | Un sindicato de la policía municipal exige medidas "urgentes" y "contundentes" para combatir la inseguridad en Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com


----------



## Santiago4 (26 Sep 2022)

*Cataluña: siete homicidios en siete días*


StackPath


----------



## jolu (26 Sep 2022)

Estos no han entendido bien lo de que para ser independientes había que derramar sangre.

Lo que han hecho ha sido llenar la comunidad autónoma que le tenemos alquilada de chusma y delincuentes para que hubiera sangre, pero los catalufos no han entendido nada.


----------



## rejon (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (28 Sep 2022)

* El aumento del consumo de drogas en la calle desata la angustia en el centro de Barcelona








El aumento del consumo de drogas en la calle desata la angustia en el centro de Barcelona


La recogida de jeringuillas en el distrito de Ciutat Vella recupera los registros anteriores a la pandemia.




www.lavanguardia.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Oct 2022)

*Detenido por llevar una pistola escondida en la zona genital*
*La pistola tenía cinco cartuchos en el cargador








Detenido por llevar una pistola escondida en la zona genital


Escondía una pistola en sus genitales en el #Raval




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (14 Oct 2022)

*El Ayuntamiento reclama más Mossos para luchar contra la inseguridad en Ciutat Vella*

*El teniente de alcalde de Seguridad, Albert Batlle, pide la implicación de la Generalitat y el Ministerio del Interior








El Ayuntamiento reclama más Mossos para luchar contra la inseguridad en Ciutat Vella


El consistorio reclama la implicación de la Generalitat y el Ministerio del Interior para hacer frente al aumento del narcotráfico en Ciutat Vella




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (16 Oct 2022)

*Barcelona pide auxilio a jueces, fiscales y policías para atajar la inseguridad en El Raval*








Barcelona pide auxilio a jueces, fiscales y policías para atajar la inseguridad en El Raval


El concejal de Seguridad reclama más Mossos, reformas legales para acabar con las okupaciones delictivas y el tráfico de droga



elpais.com





*Barcelona, la ciudad de los 400 delitos al día: "No puedes llevar un bolso, parece el Bronx"*








Barcelona, la ciudad de los 400 delitos al día: "No puedes llevar un bolso, parece el Bronx"


«Barcelona no es una ciudad segura, parece el Bronx, no puedes llevar un reloj, no puedes llevar un bolso». Lo dice Esther Melero de Castro, quien volvió «a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Santiago4 (17 Oct 2022)

*Barcelona, un nido de criminalidad según sus vecinos: "Cada vez hay más robos, más violencia"*
*La provincia de Barcelona es el refugio de cada vez más y más delincuentes.








Barcelona, un nido de criminalidad según sus vecinos: "Cada vez hay más robos, más violencia"


La provincia de Barcelona es el refugio de cada vez más y más delincuentes. Los delitos en el primer trimestre de 2022 aumentaron un 29% respecto al mismo período de 2021 en la Ciudad Condal.




www.antena3.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (20 Oct 2022)

*VÍDEO: Morad la lía otra vez en la Florida y es denunciado por la Guardia Urbana*

*El cantante se enfrentó a la policía durante la grabación de un vídeo y la noche acabó con el incendio de contenedores y un coche








VÍDEO: Morad la lía otra vez en la Florida y es denunciado por la Guardia Urbana
 

Morad la lía otra vez en la Florida de L'Hospitalet y acaba denunciado por la Guardia Urbana




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## rejon (20 Oct 2022)

Ya puedo ir seguro de noche por Barcelona.


----------



## Vanatico (24 Oct 2022)

En su opinión, “el proceso venía cociéndose desde hacía tiempo” porque “es una lucha por la hegemonía” pero insiste que “fue una patraña”. “Los protagonistas sabían que todo aquello era un vodevil”, prosigue y advierte que “todos midieron mal sus fuerzas”. 









El proceso fue una patraña”


El escritor Joaquim Pisa (Barcelona, 1956), que acaba de publicar “Una quimera burguesa. De la nación fabulada al Estado imposible” (Editorial Ushuaia, 158 páginas, 12 euros) que el propio...



politica.e-noticies.es


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Oct 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Le pillan el gustico a saltar vallas y es un no parar.


----------



## rejon (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Vanatico (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (10 Nov 2022)

*Barcelona admite que se ha instaurado una "cultura de la navaja" en la ciudad








El ayuntamiento de Barcelona admite que se ha instaurado una "cultura de la navaja" en la ciudad pero defiende que bajan los delitos


El teniente de alcalde de Seguridad del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, Albert Batlle, ha expresado su preocupación por lo que ha denominado una "cultura de la...




www.20minutos.es




*


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 Nov 2022)

Es todo mentira. En el fondo se alegra.

Todo va según el plan.


----------



## Santiago4 (21 Nov 2022)

*Unos encapuchados apalean a un equipo de La Sexta en la Zona Franca de Barcelona*

*Los Mossos d'Esquadra investigan una agresión organizada a periodistas de 'Equipo de Investigación' con robo de material*
Individuos *encapuchados* y de forma organizada siguieron a los reporteros, les obligaron a bajar del coche, agredieron a uno de ellos y les robaron material de grabación, incluida una cámara.
*








Encapuchados apalean a un equipo de La Sexta en la Zona Franca de Barcelona


Los @mossos investigan una agresión organizada a periodistas de 'Equipo de Investigación' de La Sexta




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (24 Nov 2022)

El 100% de los agresores son hombres
*El Clínic confirma el aumento de las violaciones: suben un 51% en Barcelona*

*El hospital de referencia para esta problemática detecta un incremento nunca visto: "Nuestra sociedad, machista y violenta, está enferma", advierten los médicos*
El Clínic confirma el aumento de las violaciones: suben un 51% en Barcelona


----------



## Yakuza (24 Nov 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


>



Jajajajaja esta señora es la misma que justifica al Estado de Isis-Ra-Elohim?


----------



## cerilloprieto (24 Nov 2022)

Santiago4 dijo:


> El 100% de los agresores son hombres simiada inmigrante



No nos ofendas a los hombres, pedazo de cabrón.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya puedo ir seguro de noche por Barcelona.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234534



Pero como un pitbull tenga hambre el bocao que te pega es chico


----------



## Santiago4 (24 Nov 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> No nos ofendas a los hombres, pedazo de cabrón.



Es lo que pone en el medio de información


----------



## Santiago4 (28 Nov 2022)

*Pelea a cuchillazos en los alrededores del mercado de La Boqueria de Barcelona








Pelea a cuchillazos en los alrededores del mercado de La Boqueria de Barcelona


Pelea a cuchillazos en los alrededores del mercado de La Boqueria de Barcelona #Sucesos




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 Nov 2022)

Como si no fuera ella responsable no te jode la orco esta.


----------



## Santiago4 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Santiago4 (9 Dic 2022)

*Colau moviliza el voto extranjero para las elecciones municipales








Colau moviliza el voto extranjero para las elecciones


El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona impulsa una campaña informativa para alentar el voto en la población foránea residente en Barcelona




www.metropoliabierta.com




*


----------



## Santiago4 (18 Dic 2022)

*Frente vecinal en la parte alta(zona rica) de Barcelona para frenar la última ola de robos en viviendas*

*Más de 200 comunidades de propietarios se enfrentan a los cacos mientras exigen medidas a las administraciones*








Frente vecinal en la parte alta de Barcelona para frenar la última ola de robos en viviendas


Más de 200 comunidades de propietarios se enfrentan a los cacos mientras exigen medidas a las administraciones




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Santiago4 (24 Dic 2022)

*Preocupación en una comisaría del Raval por el vandalismo en vehículos*

*Representantes sindicales aseguran que los coches patrulla amanecen orinados, pintados o con ruedas pinchadas








Preocupación en una comisaría del Raval por el vandalismo


‍♂️ Representantes sindicales aseguran que los vehículos policiales de la comisaría de la calle de Tàpies amanecen orinados, pintados o con ruedas pinchadas




metropoliabierta.elespanol.com




*


----------



## NS 4 (24 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> que se joda y vea lo que ha apoyado...
> ojala viva muchos años ... rodeada de menas....
> y que la toque llevar burka.



Cierren el hilo por favor...mis dies, conforero!!


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Dic 2022)

Este post es del 31 de enero, pronto hará un año y por lo que me cuentan unos conocidos de Warcelona la situación está empeorando día a día, la Colau se debe de sentir muy orgullosa de haber convertido su ciudad en una auténtica pocilga.


----------



## EL FARAON (24 Dic 2022)

...


----------



## Santiago4 (31 Dic 2022)

*Los sucesos más sangrientos de Barcelona en 2022: asesinatos, descuartizamientos y violaciones*

*Este año ha estado marcado por un aumento de todo tipo de delitos y el homicidio en todas sus formas ha crecido un 166% en comparación al 2021








Los sucesos más sangrientos de Barcelona en 2022: asesinatos, descuartizamientos y violaciones


#ASESINATOS | El recuento de los sucesos más duros que se han vivido en Barcelona este año




metropoliabierta.elespanol.com




*


----------

